# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ο τσουλούφης και η διαολίνα μου!!!

## Esmi

Γειααα σε όλους!  :Big Grin: 
Αποφάσισα, λοιπόν, και γω να ανοίξω ένα θέμα για τα ζουζούνια μου, στο οποίο θα ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες και βίντεο να σας "λέμε" τα νέα μας και να σας δείχνουμε πως μεγαλώνουμε, τουλάχιστον η μικρή της παρέας. 
Αρχικά, ξεκίνησα σε αυτό το φόρουμ μόλις απέκτησα την αξιολάτρευτη μπατζίνα μου τη Μόζι, η οποία τώρα είναι 5 μηνών και κάτι!Πριν από λίγες μέρες όμως, απέκτησα και έναν δεύτερο φιλαράκο, ένα cockatiel που τον λένε Πάρη, είναι 2.5 ετών περίπου και είναι lutino cockatiel. Ο Πάρης αρχικά έμενα με τον Κώστα (gordon), τον φροντίζαμε μαζί όλο το διάστημα που τον είχε στο σπίτι του. Αργότερα, όμως, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου και μεγάλου φόρτου εργασίας, ο Κώστας δεν μπορούσε να τον φιλοξενεί άλλο στο σπίτι του και αποφασίσαμε να τον πάρω εγώ στο δικό μου. 
Τελικά η παρέα μου μεγάλωσε και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γι' αυτό.
Η Μόζι λοιπόν είναι μια αξιολάτρευτη, φουλ παιχνιδιάρα μπατζίνα και ο Πάρης ένα υπέροχο cockatiel που τώρα σιγά σιγά μας μαθαίνει εδώ στο σπίτι και ξεθαρρεύει! Είναι άγριο και ελπίζω με τον καιρό να καταφέρω να τον κάνω να αισθάνεται πιο άνετα και να ημερέψει!!
Και επειδή τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια  :winky:  ορίστε ένα βίντεο με τον Πάρη που για πρώτη φορά κελάηδησε μπροστά μου χθες  ::  :Happy0064: . Αλλά και μια φωτογραφία της μικρής μου διαολίνας που τόσο πολύ της αρέσει να πειράζει τα πράγματά μου!!!




[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Esmi

Αχ στον τίτλο ήθελα να πω διαολινα  :sad:  Αν είναι εύκολο να μου το αλλάξει κάποιος!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ωχ ωχ ωχ κάτι φατσούλες !!! :: 
Ο Πάρης μας άναψε φωτιές ... τον είχα στο δυνατό και τον άκουσε η Μόκα και πιπίριζε και εκείνη . 
Ο Έκτωρας επιτέθηκε στο κινητό και άρχισε να του κελαηδάει ... άνω κάτω μας κάνατε χαχαχαχαχα :: 
Η Μόζι με τόσο διάβασμα θα μάθει και να διαβάζει εκτός από το να μιλάει ...  :Anim 63: 
Πολύ όμορφα Ερασμία και ωραία η ιδέα να τα έχεις μαζί σε ένα θέμα - 2 σε ένα !  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφος ο Πάρης!!! Αγάπη τα λούτινο!!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει και να τον χαίρεσαι!!!!

Γλώσσα δεν έβαλε μέσα ο άτιμος!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχα, ο Πάρης φοβερός! 

Αυτό το συνεχόμενο χωρίς νόημα σφύριγμα το κάνει και ο Αρθούρος και γελάω πάρα πολύ  ::

----------


## Esmi

Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια  :Big Grin:   :Jumping0046:  Να είστε όλοι καλά!!!
Κωνσταντίνα ναι όντως έχει πολύ πλάκα, γιατί χοροπηδάει από εδώ και από εκει και απλά σφυρίζει!Οι δικοί μου λένε ότι κάνει σαν κάτι σκουριασμένο που τρίζει χαχαχα!Με την καλή κουβέντα στο στόμα!!!
Και επίσης ευχαριστώ όποιον ανταποκρίθηκε τόσο γρήγορα και μου διόρθωσε τον τίτλο  :Big Grin:  !!!!

----------


## xrisam

Τι πλακα που έχουνε...και εμενα φωναζαν τα δικά μου με το τραγούδι του Πάρη!!!

Η Μόζυ πολυ διανοούμενη κοπέλα....βλέπω διαβάζει μόνο επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία και κρατάει και σημειώσεις. ::

----------


## Esmi

> Τι πλακα που έχουνε...και εμενα φωναζαν τα δικά μου με το τραγούδι του Πάρη!!!
> 
> Η Μόζυ πολυ διανοούμενη κοπέλα....βλέπω διαβάζει μόνο επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία και κρατάει και σημειώσεις.


Χαχαχαχαχαχα, Χρυσα ναι ναι άσε!!!Μιλάμε μυαλαρα το κορίτσι... χαχαχαχαχ!!!! Τρελενεται να πειράζει χαρτάκια, δεν ξέρω τι κόλλημα έχει  :Happy: Μου έχει μαδησει όλα τα βιβλία

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ομορφα Ερασμια! Να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αλέξανδρε  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## gordon

Τα παιδια μας !!!!! Ενταξει η Μοζάρα είναι κουκλάρα (κσι διαβαστερη)!!!!!!!!!!! οσο για τον τεντιμπόη τι να πω μια εικόνα ίσον χίλιες λέξεις !!!  :Happy0045:

----------


## Esmi

Χαχαχαχα, τεντιμποι!!!Κλαιωωωω    !!!!Ευχαριστουμεεεε!!!!

----------


## niotheros

Μόλις άκουσε τον Πάρη και το δικό μου άρχισε να φωνάζει και να ψάχνει να βρεί από πού ακούγεται!  :: 
Να τα χαίρεστε!

----------


## Esmi

Χαχαχαχ!Ο Παρης είναι ο φωνακλάς μου, όλη μέρα έτσι κάνει, δεν βάζει γλώσσα μέσα!!   
Σε ευχαριστούμε Θωμά, να είσαι καλά  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Destat

Βρε συ τί ωραία και γλυκιά φωνούλα έχει ο Πάρης! Τα δικά μου τα τέρατα όταν φωνάζουν ακούγονται τρια τετράγωνα και σου τρυπάνε το αυτί...ο δικός σου όμως πριγκιπικό κελάηδισμα! με καναρινάκια ζούσε παλιά? 

Πάντως απόλαυση είναι να τον ακούς! Να τον χαίρεσαι κι από δω Ερασμία  :Innocent0006: 

και η Μόοοζιι! αυτό το χρώμα και το ύφος...τα μπατζιδάκια είναι γνωστοί καταστροφείς! πήρε κι αυτή τα γονίδια φαίνεται  :Happy0062:

----------


## Esmi

Αθηνά σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ εγώ και τα παιδάκια μου!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy: 
Μπορεί να ήταν και με καναρινάκια δεν ξέρω :/ Και μένα μου αρέσει να τον ακούω....  
Η μπατζίνα καταστροφέας!!!χαχα... δεν  χάνεται το γονίδιο αυτό

----------


## Esmi

Σήμερα θα σας πούμε τα νέα μας μιας και έχουμε κάποια  :Jumping0046: 
Η Μόζι έχει πτερόρροια εδώ και κάποιο καιρό και δεν είναι και πολύ καλά τελευταία, είναι λίγο τσατίλας, φωνάζει όλη την ώρα και τσιμπάει πολύ!Προσπαθώ να ενισχύω τον οργανισμό της δίνοντάς της φρούτα λαχανικά και τα σχετικά και ευτυχώς είναι συνεργάσιμη και φαγανή και τα τρώει. Όπως θα διαπιστώσετε έχει τσακίσει καρότο προηγουμένως διότι είναι σαν να φοράει κραγιόν στις φωτογραφίες  ::  :: 
Ο Πάρης από την άλλη θα έλεγα ότι έχει ζωηρέψει αρκετά, η υγεία του φαίνεται να είναι μια χαρά πια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και νομίζω έχει αρχίσει σιγά σιγά και με συνηθίζει!  :: Κελαηδάει μπροστά μου, μου κάνει χαρούλες για να μου τραβήξει την προσοχή, τον φωνάζω και τσουπ έρχεται κατευθείαν και με αφήνει κάποιες φορές να του πιάσω το ποδαράκι του. Είναι πολύ επιφυλακτικός ακόμα βέβαια αλλά δεν πειράζει θα κάνω υπομονή!Τρώει μόνο μίλλετ από το χέρι μου και τίποτε άλλο προς το παρόν, γιατί μόλις το βλέπει γίνεται μπουχός και μην τον είδατε  :Anim 63: 
Εδώ σας έχουμε και μερικές φωτογραφίες  :Happy:   :Happy: 

[IMG][/IMG][IMG]

και από εδώ η τρελή!
[IMG][/IMG][IMG]

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφα Ερασμια ! 
Να τα χαίρεσαι ! Καλή συνέχεια στην εκπαίδευση του Πάρη .

----------


## Esmi

> Πολύ όμορφα Ερασμια ! 
> Να τα χαίρεσαι ! Καλή συνέχεια στην εκπαίδευση του Πάρη .


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάριε  :Party0028:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τη Μοζι τη ναζιάρα θέλω να τη ζουλιξω και να την πνίξω στα φιλάκια ! Είναι πολύ ζουζούνι ! 
3.jpg

----------


## Esmi

> Τη Μοζι τη ναζιάρα θέλω να τη ζουλιξω και να την πνίξω στα φιλάκια ! Είναι πολύ ζουζούνι !


Χαχαχαχα!Μάριε, εγώ να δεις τι της κάνω!Την πιάνω και της δίνω κάτι φιλιά στην πλάτη, ευτυχώς εκεί δεν θυμώνει και γυρίζει και μου τα ανταποδίδει  :: Επίσης, είναι η σουπερ σταρ του σπιτιού, όλοι θέλουν να τη ζουλήξουν  ::  ::  :Happy0045:

----------


## Esmi

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω πως μας προέκυψε αυτό αλλά του αρέσει να κοιμάται και να καθεται εδω:

Ελπίζω να μην πάθει τίποτα στα ποδαράκια του!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπααααα, μην αγχώνεσαι. Τους αρέσει και κοιμούνται σε λίγο κουλά σημεία καμιά φορά. Μία περίοδο στη Γκρέτελ άρεσε να κοιμάται πάνω στην ποτίστρα και έτρεχα κάθε πρωί να βγάλω το νερό γιατί φυσικά η πρωινή κουτσουλιά έπεφτε μέσα. Ευτυχώς το έκοψε σχετικά σύντομα γιατί δεν άντεχα αυτό το άγχος κάθε πρωί  :: 

Αν σε φοβίζει, μπορείς να του το βγάλεις και να το βάζεις όταν τοποθετείς και την αυγοθήκη του μέσα.  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

> Μπααααα, μην αγχώνεσαι. Τους αρέσει και κοιμούνται σε λίγο κουλά σημεία καμιά φορά. Μία περίοδο στη Γκρέτελ άρεσε να κοιμάται πάνω στην ποτίστρα και έτρεχα κάθε πρωί να βγάλω το νερό γιατί φυσικά η πρωινή κουτσουλιά έπεφτε μέσα. Ευτυχώς το έκοψε σχετικά σύντομα γιατί δεν άντεχα αυτό το άγχος κάθε πρωί 
> 
> Αν σε φοβίζει, μπορείς να του το βγάλεις και να το βάζεις όταν τοποθετείς και την αυγοθήκη του μέσα.


χαχαχαχα!Είναι χαζουλικα ζουζούνια ώρες ώρες!  
Εντάξει λοιπόν, θα το αφήσω εκεί προς το παρόν και ίδωμεν  :winky: Μην του χαλάσω τη θεσούλα του!
 Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνα μου!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χαχα! Ειναι οντως τοσο χαζα ωρες ωρες! Και μενα ανα φασεις θα βρει καποιο ακυρο μερος για να κοιμηθει. Οπως βολευεται ο καθενας!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μην αγχώνεσαι Ερασμια όπως είπαν τα παιδιά είναι φυσιολογικό . 
Εμένα η Μόκα για να την πάρει ο ύπνος ανεβαίνει πάνω στο κόκαλο σουπιας , αφού γίνει λιώμα και ειναι έτοιμη να κοιμηθεί πάει δίπλα στο σύζυγό της στο κλαδί και κοιμούνται ... 
Ότι να ναι είναι στον ύπνο , μη το ψάχνεις .
 :Jumping0046:

----------


## Esmi

Εντάξει, στο κόκκαλο σουπιάς είναι πραγματικά άκυρο μέρος, χαχαχαχ!!!
Εντάξει παιδιά, θα ξεαγχωθω λοιπόν...  :Happy:  
Είμαι καινούρια κοκατιλομανα και γι'αυτό με πιάνουν τέτοιες ανησυχίες, θα τα μάθω που θα πάει

----------


## Esmi

Καλημερααα!!!  :Happy:   :Happy: 
Η καραντίνα τελείωσε και επιτέλους θα συναντήσω τον Πάρη και την Μόζι.... Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά!!! Μόλις τα συναντήσω θα σας πω αντιδράσεις....
Εν τω μεταξύ η εκπαίδευση του Πάρη δεν πάει και πολύ καλά...  :sad:  χθες μου έριξε μια τσιμπιά όλη δική μου, μου έκανε πληγή (να πω ότι τεντωθηκα στον πόνο γιατί τα έδωσε όλα)!Πιάστηκε το νύχι του κάπου και πήγα να του το βγάλω, συνηθισμένη εγώ από το ζωντανό που δεν τσιμπάει, και μου την έριξε μια και καλή  :sad:  Γενικά τρώει κεχρί από το χέρι μου αλλά μέχρι εκεί, δεν με αφήνει ούτε το ποδαρακι να του αγγίξω πια και όποτε βάζω το χέρι στο κλουβί ήσυχα και ήρεμα να φτιάξω μια πατήθρα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο κάνει σαν τρελός..πετάει από εδώ και από εκεί!!
Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω άλλο για να ηρεμήσει και να μην φοβάται τόσο;;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η γνωριμία θα είναι με πολύ προσοχή ! Η Μοζι τα είναι έξω απο το κλουβί και ο Πάρης μέσα στο κλουβί του .
Συνέχισε με τον Πάρη την προσπάθεια εξημερωσης αλλά με απόλυτη προσοχή και ψυχραιμία!  
Ο Πάρης είναι άγριος και μεγάλος σε ηλικία οπότε έχοντας εμπειρία με τη Μόκα σου λέω υπομονή και αργά και σταθερά βήματα ... το κεχρί είναι σωτήριο μέσο!  
Καλή συνέχεια  :Anim 25:

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάριε για τις συμβουλές  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Λοιπόν, η πρώτη συνάντηση πήγε αρκετά καλά θα έλεγα!! :Jumping0046:  Η Μόζι ήταν όλη την ώρα πάνω στο κλουβί του Πάρη, και κολλούσε το κεφαλάκι της στα κάγκελα και τον κοιτούσε και ο Πάρης ήταν αρκετά επιφυλακτικός και την κοιτούσε με περιέργεια... Κάποια στιγμή βέβαια εκείνη θέλησε να του πειράξει το τσουλούφι και αυτός τα πήρε λίγο κρανίο, αλλά κατά τα άλλα καλά!
Απλά πάντα πρέπει να τα βγάζω να πετούν ξεχωριστά, γιατί πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μακελευτούν (όοοταν ο Πάρης μάθει να βγαίνει από το κλουβί δηλαδή)!!
Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και ένα βίντεο να τα δείτε και φωτογραφίες  ::

----------


## jk21

Επειδη η θεση της αυγουλιερας ειναι για την αυγουλιερα (μπορει στην πορεια να αραζει και να κουτσουλα και την αυγουλιερα ) και επειδη δεν μου αρεσει καθολου το οτι δεν ειναι μαλακο εκεινο το σημειο για το πελμα του ,οσο και αν δειχνει να βολευεται ,θα προτεινα να κανεις αυτο που λεει η Κωνσταντινα μεχρι να εγκαταλειψει την ιδεα ....  η βαση της αυγουλιερας ,μονο οταν υπαρχει και κεινη .Φοβαμαι για ποδοδερματιτιδα

----------


## Esmi

Εντάξει τότε θα την αφαιρέσω και μόνο όταν του βάζω αυγό θα την τοποθετώ! Τον σώσαμε από όλα τα προηγούμενα που είχε, ας μην πάθει τίποτα από αυτό και έχουμε άλλα!Αύριο θα προσαρμόσω και τις πατήθρες καλύτερα, για να βολεύεται εκεί πιο καλά!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω πειραχτήρι η Μόζυ ! 
Περιμένουμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες και βίντεο ...
Μην είσαι απαισιόδοξη για τον Πάρη θα τα πάει περίφημα με την εξημέρωση αρκεί να έχεις υπομονή και επιμονή !  :Anim 25:

----------


## Esmi

Αυτες είναι οι φωτογραφίες!!!Υπόσχομαι ότι αμέσως μόλις βρω λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο θα ανεβάσω και το βίντεο  :winky: ...

----------


## niotheros

Πανέμορφα!

----------


## Esmi

Να σαι καλά Θωμά   !!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρε ζουζούνιααααα !!! 
Καλά η Μόζυ όλο νάζι ... 
Ο Πάρης κύριος και σοβαρός , απλά τέλειος !!!  :: 
Πολύ όμορφα Ερασμία , μπράβο καλή συνέχεια !!  :Anim 25: 

πίσω πίσω αχνοφαίνονται παιγνίδια της Μόζυ ή κάνω λάθος ? Θέλουμε φώτο !!  :Rolleye0012:  ::

----------


## Esmi

Η προσπάθεια μου να φτιάξω παιχνίδια για την μικρή... ευτυχώς τρελενεται, της αρέσουν πάρα πολύ...    
Τα παιχνίδια μας λοιπόν!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ πολύ όμορφα!!! 
Καλή συνέχεια και κάνε και του Πάρη ... θα τα λατρέψει !!!!  ::

----------


## Esmi

> Πολύ πολύ πολύ όμορφα!!! 
> Καλή συνέχεια και κάνε και του Πάρη ... θα τα λατρέψει !!!!


Ευχαριστώ Μάριε!Θα κάνω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα τα τιμήσει! Έχει κάποια απλά στο κλουβί του αλλά δεν παίζει καθόλου... όμως θα προσπαθήσω!!

----------


## gordon

κάποτε θα μπει και φωτογραφία με την 3αδα !!!! Πακο, Μόζι, Πάρης !!!!! και ελπίζω μέχρι τότε και ο Πάρης να ναι εκτος  κλουβιού !

----------


## Esmi

Άμα δεν είναι και μέχρι τότε εκτός κλουβιού Κωστή την βάψαμε  :sad: 
Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ και ότι γίνει...  :winky:   :Happy:

----------


## gordon

οχ Δηλαδή το ''μέχρι τότε '' θα είναι πολύ μακρυά? :Fighting0013:  :Sick0026:   ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχα μπορεί και με τη νέα χρονιά ! Δε θέλει βιασύνη , θέλει υπομονή ! 
Η Μόκα το Δεκέμβριο που την υιοθέτησα ήταν 2.5 ετών και άγρια!  Όταν η εξημερωση ξεκίνησε την έπιασαν τα ορμονικα της και δε μπορούσα να πλησιάσω το κλουβί ... μου έκανε επίθεση στα κάγκελα και γριλιζε ... Οπότε χάσαμε ένα μήνα ! 
Τελικά ξεκινήσαμε Φλεβάρη και έμαθε να βγαίνει μόνη της απο το κλουβί και να πετάει μια χαρά γύρω στον Απρίλιο-Μάιο!  
Το να ανεβαίνει στα χέρια δε θέλει ... Μόνο σε πατηθρα το οποίο το έμαθε αφότου βγήκε απο το κλουβί!  
Επίσης , μετά απο 10 μήνες συνεχής εκπαίδευσης μόλις χθες με άφησε για πρώτη φορά να της κάνω χάδια στο κεφάλι!   :winky: 
Ερασμια δε θέλει βιασύνη και απογοήτευση ... θέλει χρόνο και υπομονή! 
Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι είναι ενηλικο πουλάκι και έχει δική του προσωπικοτητα. Εκείνος δε θέλει και δε του είναι απαραίτητο να εξημερωθει γτ έχει μάθει αλλιώς οπότε θέλει εσύ να του διδάξεις σιγά σιγά ... 
Επίσης έχει αλλάξει σε μικρό διάστημα 3 σπίτια - θέλει και χρόνο προσαρμογής! 
Μημ βιάζεσαι .. όλα θα πάνε καλά!   :Anim 25:

----------


## Esmi

Θα εξοπλιστω με υπομονή, επιμονη και πείσμα και που θα πάει, κάποια στιγμή θα τα καταφέρω!!  
Εξάλλου λένε το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Εξάλλου λένε το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει!!


Ακριβώς  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θα βοηθουσε αμα ειχες 2ο κοκατιλ ημερο. Με το μπατζι ομως δεν ξερω αν θα παρακινηθει ο Παρης.

----------


## Esmi

> Θα βοηθουσε αμα ειχες 2ο κοκατιλ ημερο. Με το μπατζι ομως δεν ξερω αν θα παρακινηθει ο Παρης.


Η αλήθεια είναι Αλέξανδρε ότι θα βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ ενα ήμερο κοκατιλ, αλλά δυστυχώς άμα επιχειρήσω να πάρω κάποιο σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, δεν θα επιβιώσω από την γκρίνια των γονιών μου!!χαχαχα
Και επίσης είναι αλήθεια ότι μπατζι με κοκατιλ δεν είναι καθόλου καλός συνδυασμός ακόμα και στην δική μου περίπτωση που ο ένας είναι έξω και ο άλλος μέσα.... Η Μοζι πειράζει όλη την ώρα τον Πάρη και ο Παρης τσατίζεται και προσπαθεί να την τσιμπήσει 
 Πιστεύω ότι περισσότερο θα έχουν ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ τους πάρα θα βοηθηθούν...
Εν πάση περιπτώσει θα επιβιωσουμε...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ισως να ειναι καλυτερα να τον εκπαιδευεις μοναχο του, χωρις τον περισπασμο της Μοζι. Θα δεις στην πορεια! :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Ορίστε και το βιντεάκι μας!! ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ πειραχτηρι η Μοζι! Και ο Παρης ειναι πολυ ομορφος! Βαλτου ομως καμια μεγαλυτερη πατηθρα κατα μηκος του κλουβιου να μπορει να κινειται πιο ανετα

----------


## Esmi

Ναι είναι πάρα πολύ πειραχτήρι... εκνευριστική θα έλεγα  :: 
Ναι Αλέξανδρε δουλεύω πάνω στις πατήθρες αυτές τις μέρες  :winky:   Θα στερεώσω αυτές που έχει ήδη κατά μήκος και ετοιμάζω και ένα κλωνάρι από την μηλιά που έχουμε στον κήπο, για να το στερεώσω από την μία άκρη στην άλλη  :Jumping0046:

----------


## CreCkotiels

ζουζούνιααα !!!!!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Βρε Μόζι τι του κάνεις του αγοριού?

----------


## Esmi

Χαχαχα!!!Χρυσα τον παιδεύει, όλους τους παιδεύει αυτή..

----------


## Esmi

Καταρχήν να τι βλέπουμε εγώ και τα παιδάκια μου από το μπαλκόνι μας  :: 


και τώρα τα παιδάκια μου!


Εδώ ο Πάρης με βρίζει!!!





Και τα δυο τους!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπω βρε ομορφιέεεες !!!  :Love0063: 
Εντάξει τα παιγνίδια της Μόζι είναι απλά καταπληκτικά ! 
Ειδικά αυτό με το καπάκι θα στο κλέψω ... χαχαχαχαχα
Η θέα καταπληκτική , όταν ανέβω Γιάννενα θα σε βρώ εύκολα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
πλάκα κάνω !  :: 

Κάτι έπιασε το μάτι μου ... 
Το παστελάκι στον Πάρη έχει συντηρητικά (συνήθως γτ κάποια γράφουν πως δεν έχουν) και έχει και ζάχαρη (συνήθως , γτ κάποια γράφουν πως δεν έχουν)  ! 
Οπότε έλεγξε το και καλό είναι να μην του τα δίνει ! 
Το τρελομπαλάκι βγάλε του γτ θα κόψει κανα κομμάτι και δε κάνει να καταπιεί αυτό το συνθετικό !!  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Να σημειώσω ότι το παστελάκι το κρέμασα σήμερα έτσι για λιχουδίτσα αλλά δεν το αγγίζει ούτως ή άλλως οπότε θα το βγάλω!Δεν του το έχω εκεί συνέχεια!!  :winky: 
Το μπαλάκι το είχα βάλει για να παίζει γιατί η Μόζι παίζει, ξέρεις το σπρώχνει και του μιλάει δεν το μαδάει, αλλά αυτός δεν παίζει καν οπότε ναι πρέπει να του το βγάλω!!
Ευχαριστούμε για τη θέα!!!Είναι πράγματι πολύ ωραία  :Jumping0046: !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω, μακάρι να βλέπανε και τα δικά μου τέτοια θέα από το μπαλκόνι. Τουλάχιστον βλέπουν λίγο πράσινο από ένα πάρκο ανάμεσα στους δρόμους  :: 

Κουκλάκια τα ζουζούνια!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα παίζει η Μόζι με το μπαλάκι ? πωπωπω θεάααα !!!!  :Love0001: 
Μπορείς να της το δίνεις αλλά όταν θα είσαι μαζί της έξω ώστε να την τσεκάρεις γτ αυτή είναι ζιζάνιο και μπορεί να το κάνει μια χαψιά !!!  :Anim 63:  ::  :Love0001:

----------


## Esmi

Κωνσταντίνα ευχαριστούμε!!!Δεν πειράζει, μην στενοχωριεσαι για τη θεα, αφού δεν την γνώρισαν πότε δεν την ξέρουν οπότε είναι ευτυχισμένα  :winky: 
Μάριε ναι βέβαια και παίζει, παίζει με οτιδήποτε της βάλεις στο κλουβί, ότι βρει μπροστά της, όταν είναι πάνω μου χωνεται μέσα στα μαλλιά μου και δεν μπορώ να βρω να την βγάλω, άσε έχω και τον φόβο της κουτσουλιας... χαχαχαχ!!! Για μπατζι, είναι αξιολατρευη  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Παρατηρησα οτι κρεμας στον τοιχο την κλουβα. Αυτες ειναι λιγο βαριες. Κραταει καλα;

----------


## Esmi

> Παρατηρησα οτι κρεμας στον τοιχο την κλουβα. Αυτες ειναι λιγο βαριες. Κραταει καλα;


Ναι ναι Αλέξανδρε μια χαρά!Ευτυχώς ο πατέρας μου ξέρει από τέτοια πράγματα πολύ καλά, καθώς ήταν δικιά του πρωτοβουλία, και τον εμπιστεύομαι!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Περνουν το αέρα τους τα μικράκια και ρεμβάζουν!!! ::  ::

----------


## Esmi

Καλά τρελένονται μιλάμε  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Esmi

Έφτιαξα ένα παιχνιδάκι για τον Πάρη... Βέβαια μόλις επιχείρησα να του το βάλω και έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί ξεσήκωσε τον τόπο... αλλά τα κατάφερα στο τέλος...
Δείτε....  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αυτό ξεπερνάει τα παιγνίδια ... κατατάσσεται στα κοσμήματα !!  :eek:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0159: 
Πανέμορφο είναι Ερασμια περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις για να το κάνω στα μικρά μου  :Jumping0011:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λουπες και κλειστες θηλιες τις φοβαμαι. Καλυτερα να ειναι ανοιχτες. Μπορει επισης τα καινουργια παιχνιδια να τα κρεμας καμια μερα εξω απο το κλουβι να τα συνηθιζει και μετα να τα βαζεις μεσα

----------


## Esmi

Μάριε σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Happy:   :Happy: !!! Περιμένω να δω αν θα παίξει... Επιτέλους, τώρα που τελείωσα το διάβασμα έχω χρόνο να τους γεμίσω παιχνίδια....   
Αλέξανδρε μην ανησυχείς δεν χωράει το κεφαλάκι του εκεί, δεν έχει κενό πάρα ελάχιστο...  :Happy: 
Όσο για αυτό που μου είπες έχεις δίκιο, έπρεπε να το κρεμάσω έξω πρώτα να συνηθίσει την παρουσία του...  :Happy:  δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό καθόλου...!!

----------


## niotheros

Πολύ ωραίο! Μπράβο σου!

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώωωω!!!!

----------


## Esmi

Λοιπόν παιδιά, έφτιαξα κούνια στη Μόζι... από το κλαδί που έβαλα στον Πάρη, όπως το έκοψα περισσεψε....με το που της την έβαλα τρελάθηκε!!! 
Ορίστε η κούνια...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αριστούργημα !!!!!!  ::  :: 
Μπράβο Ερασμία  ::

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώωωω!!!!  :Big Grin: o  :Big Grin:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ομορφη!

----------


## Esmi

Να σαι καλά Αλέξανδρε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

Καλλιτεχνης!

----------


## Esmi

Χάχα, ευχαριστώ!!!Κάτι προσπαθώ να κάνω  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ καλή ιδέα για να μην μασουλήσουν και κόψουν το σπάγκο στις άκρες! Μπράβο Ερασμία!

----------


## Esmi

> Πολύ καλή ιδέα για να μην μασουλήσουν και κόψουν το σπάγκο στις άκρες! Μπράβο Ερασμία!


Ναιιιι η Κωνσταντίνα το βρήκε  :Party0003: 
Ακριβώς για αυτό το έκανα γιατί η μικρή έχει μια τάση να μασουλάει οτιδήποτε σε νήμα και δεν θέλω να μου πάθει κάτι  :winky: 
Αλλά εντάξει και για την ομορφιά, για να είναι όλα ροοοοζ!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ... από το κλαδί που έβαλα στον Πάρη, όπως το έκοψα περισσεψε....


Έφτιαξες κλαδί στον Πάρη ? Μπράβο . 
Θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίεεεεες !  :Jumping0011:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε καταλαβαίνω εγώ Ερασμία μου, γιατί τα ίδια τραβάω με τον Αρθούρο τον καπετάν φασαρία. Ό,τι βρει που να μαδιέται, τρέχει να προφτάσει.  ::  Οπότε και εγώ πρέπει να σκέφτομαι πάντα πως θα κρύψω το σπάγκο για να μην τον φτάνει και τον μαδήσει!

----------


## Esmi

Ναι αμέ! Δεν είναι κάτι περίπλοκο, ούτε έχει ανηφόρες κατηφόρες αλλά τουλάχιστον τον έβγαλα από την γωνίτσα του....  :Jumping0011:  και επιτέλους βρήκε μια φυσιολογική θέση να κοιμάται από τη μεριά που είναι η "φίλη" του η Μόζι.... χθες για πρώτη φορά έβαλε το κεφάλι του στα πουπουλάκια και σήκωσε το ποδαράκι του (οπως κάνουν τα περισσότερα) για να κοιμηθεί, και χάρηκα πολύ γιατί μου φάνηκε ότι είναι κάπως πιο άνετος και αρχίζει και εξοικειώνεται!!!

Κατάλαβα Κωνσταντίνα μου!!Είναι πολύ ζιζάνια ώρες ώρες, δεν κάθονται πουθενά!χαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όσο είναι καλοκαίρι και ζεσταίνονται δεν βάζουν το κεφαλάκι πίσω και το ποδαράκι μέσα. Ο λόγος που το κάνουν αυτό είναι για να ζεσταθούν και να διατηρήσουν μία θερμοκρασία σώματος. Όταν όμως κάνει ζέστη, δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνουν!

----------


## Esmi

Ορίστε όλο καινούρια πράγματα μου μαθαίνετε  :Happy:   :Happy:  Αυτό δεν το ήξερα!! Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!!!
Α επίσης θα σας πω Κ το άλλο το κουφό να μου πείτε αν το κάνουν τα δικά σας, η Μόζι πολλές φορές όταν κοιμάται μιλάει στον ύπνο της ασταμάτητα, σαν να παραμιλαει κάπως, και πάντα τα μεσημερια... συνηθίζεται να συμβαίνει αυτό;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βασικά λίγο πριν τους πάρει ο ύπνος καμιά φορά, τους πιάνει μία πάρλα. Τον Αρθούρο βασικά, που το κάνει πολύ συχνά. Εκεί που είναι κουρνιασμένος ακούω χαμηλόφωνα "έλα εδώ"  και "τι είναι αγόρι μου" και πολλά άλλα κοκορακίστικα και μπερδεμένα. Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς αυτό, ή αν ο δικός μου κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό!  ::

----------


## Esmi

Λογικά το ίδιο θα ναι... Μόνο π εμένα λόγω της θηλυκης της φύσης δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει και απλά λέει τα δικά της.. χαχαχαχ
Ο Παρης κιχ, είναι πολύ ήσυχος... έχεις συγκεκριμενες ώρες που κελαηδάει και όταν είναι να κοιμηθεί απλά κουρνιαζει και τέρμα!χαχαχα δεν μιλάει δεν λαλαει!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι γυναίκες μουρμούρες, αλλά αφού το κάνει το αρσενικό μου, ας μην το προσβάλω!  ::   ::

----------


## Esmi

> Θα έλεγα ότι είναι γυναίκες μουρμούρες, αλλά αφού το κάνει το αρσενικό μου, ας μην το προσβάλω!


Χαχαχχαχαχα!Πολύ καλό Κωνσταντίνα!!χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εγω αυτο που κανω για να μην ειναι εκτεθειμενος ο σπαγγος ειναι να τον περναω μεσα απο καλαμακι το οποιο το κοβω ακριβως στο μηκος του σπαγγου. Ετσι τον προστατευει και δεν μπορει η Ρικο να τον φτασει, γιατι κι αυτη εχει θεμα με το μαδημα.

----------


## Esmi

> Εγω αυτο που κανω για να μην ειναι εκτεθειμενος ο σπαγγος ειναι να τον περναω μεσα απο καλαμακι το οποιο το κοβω ακριβως στο μηκος του σπαγγου. Ετσι τον προστατευει και δεν μπορει η Ρικο να τον φτασει, γιατι κι αυτη εχει θεμα με το μαδημα.


Αλέξανδρε πολύ ωραία ιδέα και αυτή  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## Esmi

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα!!!
Χρειάζομαι τη συμβουλή σας... ο Παρης δεν θέλει να κάνει μπάνιο με κανεναν τρόπο...  :sad:  τι μπορώ να κάνω για αυτό;;

----------


## niotheros

Εγώ βάζω σε έναν ψεκαστήρα χλιαρό νέρο και λίγο μηλόξυδο και τον ψεκάζω. Στην αρχή τρέχει πέρα-δώθε αλλά μόλις το συνηθίσει του αρέσει και σηκώνει και τα φτερά για να τον ψεκάσω και από κάτω! Προσέχω να μην τον ψεκάσω στα μάτια και στα ρουθούνια βέβαια.

----------


## Esmi

> Εγώ βάζω σε έναν ψεκαστήρα χλιαρό νέρο και λίγο μηλόξυδο και τον ψεκάζω. Στην αρχή τρέχει πέρα-δώθε αλλά μόλις το συνηθίσει του αρέσει και σηκώνει και τα φτερά για να τον ψεκάσω και από κάτω! Προσέχω να μην τον ψεκάσω στα μάτια και στα ρουθούνια βέβαια.


Ευχαριστώ Θωμά!Και γω με ψεκαστήρα το κάνω αλλά χτυπιέται και πετάει μέσα στο κλουβί και φοβάμαι μην χτυπήσει πολύ τα φτεράκια του!  :sad:  Θα προσπαθήσω πάλι έτσι αν είναι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα ίδια έχουμε με την Μόκα ... 
με τον καιρό θα το συνηθίσει και θα κάθετε ! Δεν θα κάνει μπάνιο σαν όλα τα κοκατιλ που ανοίγουν φτερά κτλ. απλά θα κάθετε να τον βρέχεις !

----------


## Esmi

Δηλαδή λες Μάριε να αρχίσω να τον βρεχω σιγά σιγά και ας κάνει έτσι ε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κοίτα αν παθαίνει απανωτά εγκεφαλικά άστο καλύτερα . 
Εμένα η Μόκα ήταν λίγο ψύχραιμη ! χαχαχαχα 
Αν θες βάλε του ένα μπολάκι από αυτά που έχει η 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα για ταίστρες , νερό και όταν θα θέλει να κάνει θα πάει ! 
Συνήθως , κάνουν πρωί μπάνιο πριν ξυπνήσουμε εμείς οπότε μπορεί να μην τον δεις κιόλας !  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Αυτά του έχω για νερό και φαι αλλά ποτέ δεν τον έχω δει να βάζει το κεφαλάκι του μέσα... άμα τον δω τότε θα του βάλω κανένα μεγαλύτερο δοχείο με νερό!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Καλησπέρα καλησπεεεερα!!!
Θα ήθελα να σας δείξω το κλουβι του Πάρη, πως το έφτιαξα  :Happy:   :Happy:  
Πάντως να σας πω ότι του Πάρη τώρα φαίνεται να του αρέσει καλύτερα, είναι πολύ πιο δραστήριος και φωνακλάς από ότι πριν   και αυτό με κάνει πάρα πολύ χαρούμενη κοκατιλομαμα!!!
Δείτε  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πως να μην είναι ευτυχισμένο το μικρό σου εφόσον του έκανες ένα παλατάκι?!
Βλέπω και σαλατουλα , πωπω τέλειο!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Esmi

Χαίρομαι που αρέσει  :Party0003: 
Ναι ναι τους έβαλα σήμερα, η Μόζι το τσάκισε το μπρόκολο και όλα τα υπόλοιπα, το αγριμάκι μου ακόμα να τα δοκιμάσει αλλά που θα πάει, θα τα δοκιμάσει στο τέλος  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ωραιο εγινε το κλουβακι! Πολυ καλυτερα! Θα επιμεινω ομως οτι θεωρω επικινδυνα το παιχνιδι με τα δεματικα και το παιχνιδι με τις χαντρες. Πιστευω οτι μπορει να μπλεχτει αν οχι το κεφαλι, ισως καποιο ποδαρακι του σ'αυτα.

----------


## Esmi

Το κεφάλι δεν χωράει στα σίγουρα μέσα σε κανένα από τα παιχνίδια, γιατί είναι κεφάλας χαχαχα!!! ::  
Τώρα για το ποδαράκι δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω, έτσι και αλλιώς ακόμα δεν έχει αρχίσει να παίζει με τα παιχνιδάκια του... Αλλά αυτό με τι χάντρες δεν το φοβάμαι, έτσι και αλλιώς οι χαντρες δεν είναι φιξ, γυρνάνε γύρω γύρω και τέτοια  :Happy:   :winky:

----------


## Θείος Βάτραχος

Tι ωραίο παπαγαλάκι είναι αυτό!!!

----------


## Esmi

> Tι ωραίο παπαγαλάκι είναι αυτό!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:  Είναι πραγματικά υπέροχος!!!

----------


## niotheros

Κούκλος!  :Jumping0011: 
Τελικά με το μπάνιο του τι έγινε; Τον κατάφερες;

----------


## Esmi

Εγω και ο τσουλουφης μου σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!  
Του επλεινα το κλουβι και καθώς του το επλενα του έριξα και αυτού νεράκι έτσι πολύ ελαφρά Κ έκατσε  :Happy:  Ε στην αρχή πέταξε κάνα δυο φορές αλλά μετά το αποδέχτηκε και καθόταν...  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Όχι δείτε τώρα τι ναζια μου κάνει... μου έρχεται να τον ζουληξω!!!

----------


## xrisam

Που κοιτάς βρε Παρούλη?

Και κούκλος και ναζιάρης!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μα είναι για ζούληγμα εδώ που τα λέμε!!! Όταν φουσκώνουν τα πούπουλα δίπλα στα μάγουλα είναι πολύ γλυκά τα κοκατίλ!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άχ ένα ναζιάρικο τσουλουφάκι !!!! 
Να τον φας είναι τον ζουζούνο σου !!!!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Esmi

Παιδιαα καμιά φορά κάνει έτσι το κεφάλι του και με κοιτάζει όταν είναι περίεργος... έχει πολύ πλάκα, γελάω πολύ!!
Κωνσταντίνα όταν είναι έτοιμος για ύπνο φουσκώνει έτσι σαν μπαλίτσα   
Τώρα τελευταία του φωνάζω όταν είμαι έξω από το δωμάτιο και μου ανταποκρινεται μερικές φορές

----------


## Esmi

Ο Πάρης την μαλώνει και αυτή τον πειράζει  :Scared0016:   ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πόσο κούκλος ο Πάρης !!! Τον πέτυχες την στιγμή που τελείωνε το ξύσιμο στο κεφαλάκι ?  :Fighting0092:  :: 
Η Μόζι σκέτη μασκότ ειλικρινά ! Το βλέμμα που έχει δείχνει τι πειραχτήρι είναι ... 
Πολύ όμορφα και προσεγμένα και τα δύο , μπράβο Ερασμία !

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώ  :: 
Της Μόζι της λείπει το μεγάλο φτερό της ουρίτσας της, έπεσε με την πτερόρροια, αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα βγάλουμε το καινούριο με τον καιρό!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι φάνηκε ότι της ζουζούς σου της έλειπε κάτι , χαχαχα μια χαρά σε καμιά εβδομάδα και κάτι παραπάνω θα το έχει βγάλει !!!!

----------


## Esmi

Α και ναι τον Πάρη τον πέτυχα μόλις που είχε ξύσει το κεφαλάκι του  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

Πωπωπω όμορφα που είναι και τα δύο...Λούτινα είχα και εγώ κάποτε Έσμι....
αλλα και η μπατζίνα αυτο το γαλανόλευκο της πάει πολύ όμως....

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ εγώ και τα παιδάκια μου erithacus!   :Happy:  Ο Παρης είναι το αγριμακι μου, προσπαθώ να τον ημερεψω...
Η μπατζίνα μου είναι το λουκουμακι μου, είναι όμορφη και όλο τσαχπινιά...  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα...θα τον καταφέρεις είμαι σίγουρος

----------


## Esmi

τον προσπαθώ... Σήμερα ειχαμε και πρόοδο.. έτρωγε κεχρί από το χέρι μου και ακούμπησε το ραμφακι του στο δάχτυλό μου...

----------


## Destat

Αχ Ερασμία όσο πάει και ομορφαίνουν τα ζουλιχτήρια! Ματάκια όμορφα!  :Youpi:  

Πρόσεξε μόνο τη συρμάτινη βάση στο σουπιοκόκκαλο, σκουριάζει πριν το καταλάβεις από μέσα προς τα έξω και ενώ δεν φαίνεται το πουλάκι μπορεί να τη φάει! Κάνε μια τρύπα αν θέλεις και κρέμασέ το ή πάρε μια πλαστική βάση.

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!!!
Ωραια Αθήνα μου!!Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή θα το κάνω άμεσα  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Καλημέρα όλη μεεερα!!!
Λοιπόν, η πρώτη μας απόπειρα με την Μοζι στον νιπτήρα έγινε... Στην αρχή δεν κατέβαινε ούτε στον πάγκο γύρω γύρω να περπατήσει... Ήταν πάνω μου και κοιτούσε με δέος (χααχαχαχα) .... Της είχα φέρει και κάνα δύο παιχνιδακια της έπαιξε λίγο με αυτά και κάπως ξεθαρρεψε! Έπειτα άνοιξα το νερό να τρέχει ελάχιστα.... Το καλό είναι ότι δεν πετάχτηκε συνέχισε να κάθεται στο μπάνιο και απλά το παρατηρούσε να τρέχει και έπειτα συνέχιζε τη δουλειά της.... Νομίζω ήταν μια καλή πρώτη επαφή!! Τι λέτε και εσείς;;  :Happy:   :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A3500-FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

Εννοείται.....αφου δεν τρόμαξε να πετουρίζει οπου ναναι από τρομάρα είσαι σε πολύ πολύ καλό δρόμο...
Ωραία θα σωθεί και το πάτωμα  :Happy: PPPPpppp

----------


## Esmi

Ναιιι όντως ... θα απαλλαγώ από αυτό το πρόβλημα!!
 Τι πλάκα είχε όμως, στην αρχή καθόταν προσοχή και με κοιτούσε στα μάτια σαν να μου έλεγε μην με αφήνεις μόνη μου φοβάμαι εδώ μέσα...χαχαχ!! Και γω άρπαξα την ευκαιρία και την ζουληξα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παιδιά το προσπάθησα και εγώ με τον Εκτωρα ... δεν θέλει να κάτσει πάει και κάθετε είτε πάνω μου είτε πάει στον καθρέφτη του μπάνιου και κελαηδάει -.- 
χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## erithacus

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ολοι στο μπάνιο τελικά τώρα που κρυαδίζει....

----------


## Esmi

Μάριε προσπάθησε να του μιλάς συνεχεια και να τον κάνεις όλο φιλάκια!!!Εγώ έτσι της έκανα!!!
Ναι ναι παίζουμε με τα νερά σαν μικρά παιδιά!χαχαχχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαχαχαχαχαχα Ερασμια του τα κάνω ... οπως του μιλάω πάντα του μιλάω και εκεί ... 
Απλά ενθουσιαζεται και να του μιλάω θα έρθει να μου κελαηδάει ... 
Κοκατιλ παιδί μου -τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν είμαστε- χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Esmi

Χαχαχχαχα ναι!!!

----------


## niotheros

Μεγάλη πρόοδο και με τον Πάρη και με το μπάνιο της Μόζι! Μπράβο Ερασμία!

----------


## Esmi

Θωμά το προσπαθούμε πολύ με τον Πάρη... το κακό είναι ότι δεν προλαβαίνω να του δίνω κάθε μέρα μιλλετ  :sad:  επηρεάζει λες;;
Η Μόζι είναι απίστευτο μπατζι και δεν της το είχα...  :Happy:   :Happy:  Υπάκουη, δεκτικη.. απολα  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Τώρα που έγινε η αρχή και έφαγε από το χέρι σου, πιστεύω πως καλό θα ήταν του το κάνεις κάθε μέρα για να το συνηθίσει και να μην το ξεχάσει και φοβηθεί όταν του ξαναδώσεις. Έστω και για λίγο. Έστω και για 5 λεπτά. Δοκίμασε την τύχη σου και με καναν ηλιόσπορο.  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Έχεις δίκιο... πρέπει έστω και για 5 λεπτά! Θα δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω!!!  :winky:  Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή!!

----------


## Esmi

Παιδιά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ, θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας, μόλις ήρθα από έξω και μπήκα στο δωμάτιο και αντί ο Παρης να τρομάξει και να καθεται φοβισμένος και να με κοιτάζει όπως συνηθίζει, αντίθετα καθόταν και με κοιτούσε με ήρεμο βλέμμα και του μίλησα και καθώς του μιλούσα κατέβαζε και το τσουλουφάκι του και τον πήρε ο ύπνος και τώρα είναι με κατεβασμένο τσουλουφι για πρώτη φορά...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλό νέο αυτό Ερασμία ! Μπράβο ! 
Ηρεμεί πλέον και του αρέσει αυτό ! Εμένα επίσης , τους αρέσει να τους φυσάω απαλά το κεφαλάκι ...  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Θα βρω τα κουμπιά του Μάριε που θα πάει...  :Happy:  
Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ!! Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις συμβουλές!!

----------


## niotheros

Πολύ καλή εξέλιξη Ερασμία! Μπράβο σας!

----------


## Esmi

Και σήμερα έφαγε και με όρεξη πολύ από το χέρι μου μιλλετ..μετα έκανα μια προσπάθεια να του δώσω ηλιοσπορο, πήγε να πλησιάσει αλλά το μετάνιωσε Κ έφυγε... δεν πειράζει αύριο πάλι  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Δεν πειράζει! Να επιμένεις και θα φάει και ηλιόσπορο σύντομα!

----------


## Esmi

Μακάρι!!!  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A3500-FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Συνεχισε καλυτερα με το μιλλετ την εκπαιδευση-μην του αλλαζεις τη λιχουδια και τον μπερδευεις. Μπορεις να το κρατας σταδιακα λιγο πιο μακρυα ωστε για να το φτασει να πρεπει να πατησει σε σενα. Στην αρχη θα παει διστακτικα το ενα ποδαρακι μεχρις οτου θα ανεβει ολοκληρος στο χερι σου.

----------


## Esmi

Αλέξανδρε μόλις βλέπει το δάχτυλο μου ταράζεται, φεύγει πιο μακρυά...  :sad:  Τι να κάνω γι' αυτό;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον Αρθούρο τότε. Και παρόλο που αυτό που λέει ο Αλέξανδρος είναι πολύ σωστή τακτική, σε εμάς δεν έπιανε. Αυτό που έκανα τελικά ήταν να βάλω μέσα στη χούφτα μου τους σπόρους του και να καταλήξει να ανεβαίνει πάνω στη χούφτα μου για να φάει. Το δάχτυλο μου το φοβόταν για καιρό και παρόλο που ανέβαινε στη χούφτα ή το υπόλοιπο χέρι μου, του πήρε μήνες για να ανέβει στο δάχτυλο μου!

----------


## Esmi

Λες Κωνσταντίνα έπειτα από μέρες να δοκιμάσω και με αυτό τον τρόπο; Όταν πλέον θα είναι ακόμα πιο εξοικειωμενος;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Συμφωνώ και με το Θωμά και με τον Αλέξανδρο και με την Κωνσταντίνα ! 
Οι τρεις τρόποι είναι απόλυτα αποτελεσματικοί ! 
Όμως Ερασμία θα ξεκινήσεις να θες να ανέβει στο χέρι σου εφόσον μάθει να τρώει κεχρί με άνεση . 
Δύο μέρες έχει μάθει να μη φοβάται να φάει .
 Οπότε καλό θα ήταν να τον αφήσεις να τρώει προς το παρόν κεχρί και όταν θα δεις πως με το που το βάζεις έρχεται στο μέρος σου και δεν του το πας εσύ να το φάει τότε κάνεις και ότι σου πρότειναν τα παιδιά από πάνω ! 
Καλή συνέχεια και υπομονή !!!  ::  ::

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  ::  (αν και σας έχω ζαλίιισει, και χίλια συγγνώμη για αυτό)!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> (αν και σας έχω ζαλίιισει, και χίλια συγγνώμη για αυτό)!!


αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει , ίσα ίσα είναι τέλειο να μαθαίνουμε νέα των μικρών σου σε τέτοιο βαθμό , τουλάχιστον εγώ νιώθω λες και τα ξέρω πλέον τα μικρά σου ενώ δε τα έχω γνωρίσει ποτέ !  ::  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Υπομονη θελει!

----------


## Esmi

Παιδιά κοιτάξτε τι βρήκα!!!Λέει πολλά χρήσιμα πράγματα μέσα...  :Happy:  δεν γνωρίζω αν το έχετε και σεις γι' αυτό σας το δείχνω  :Happy:  ..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ερασμία ένα θα σου πω ... 
Νόμιζα πως το χέρι και το budgie το αρσενικό ήταν δικό σου και λέω κοίτα που βρήκε εξημερωμένο αρσενικό  μπάτζι στο μπαλκόνι της .... (Από την Χαρά μου δεν πρόσεξα το χαρτί απο πίσω χαχαχα)  :: 

όχι δε το έχω ξαναδεί το Βιβλίο αυτό !

----------


## Esmi

Χαχαχχαχαχα ξέρεις ότι αυτό θα ήταν μια ευτυχία, αλλά όχι, είναι απλά ένα βιβλίο!

----------


## Esmi

Να και το σοκολατακι μου...


Τώρα τελευταία έχουμε δεθεί πάρα πολύ μεταξύ μας πράγμα που δεν το περίμενα από ένα μπατζι (γιατί έτσι μου είχαν πει)... έρχεται συνεχώς πάνω μου, θέλει να παίζουμε, μου κάνει όλο φιλάκια και ποτέ δεν με κουτσουλάει... χεχε 
Να και μια στο μπάνιο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι παρα πολυ γλυκο! Φτου φτου! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ γω τετοια εικονα εχω για τα μπατζι. Δεν ξερω ομως αν οντως δεν αναπτυσσουν πιο περιπλοκες συμπεριφορες οπως αλλα ειδη παπαγαλων ή ειναι απλα φημη. Ακου το αλλο. Τωρα που εμαθε να μη κουτσουλαει πανω σου, θα δεις οτι αμα σου θυμωσει θα το κανει επιτηδες!!

----------


## Esmi

χαχαχαχ λες;;
Δεν ξέρω ίσως είναι ότι ασχολούμαι πάρα πολύ μαζί της... ή αλήθεια είναι ότι της αφιερώνω πάρα πολύ χρόνο  :Happy:  Άρα ίσως η συμπεριφορά οφείλεται σε αυτό... αφού μόλις μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο με βλέπει και κολλάει στα κάγκελα σαν τρελή και μου φωνάζει να πάω να την χαϊδέψω....  :Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

ασχολείσαι τόσο πολύ Έσμι που δε θα μου έκανε εντύπωση καθόλου αν αρχίσει να μιλάει κιόλας...Αυτή η μπατζίνα κάθεται στο χέρι σου και είναι και τα πουπουλά της ανασηκωμένα από ευχαρίστηση...πολύ σε γουστάρει η μικρή Εσμι....Πολύ τυχερό πουλάκι

----------


## Esmi

Λες να αρχίσει να μιλάει κιόλας; Θα με κουφάνει τελείως τότε  :: 
Με αγαπάει πολύ ναι, καμιά φορά την βάζω στο χέρι και κάθομαι στο κρεβάτι μπρούμιτα και την έχω στο ύψος των ματιών μου και της μιλάω, της λέω διάφορα, τη ρωτάω διάφορα και η πλάκα είναι ότι περιμένει να μιλήσω και μετά τιτιβίζει και αυτή!χαχαχαχα... Έχει πολύ πλάκα, λες και μου μιλάει!  :Happy0045:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καμια φορα ομως θελει λιγο προσοχη η τοση πολυ αφοσιωση. Αν αυριο μεθαυριο βρεις καποια δουλεια θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για τη Μοζι. Επισης δεν ειναι καλο να κοινωνικοποιειται μονο με ενα ατομο. Μπορει να φαινεται ρομαντικο το τοσο κοντινο δεσιμο με ενα πτηνο ομως καλο ειναι να περναει χρονο και με αλλους ανθρωπους, ακομα καλυτερα με αλλα πτηνα και να μην ειναι τοσο προσκολλημενη μαζι σου. Ανεβαινει ας πουμε σε αλλουνου χερι; Αν ενα πτηνο ειναι πιο κοινωνικοποιημενο μπορεις ακομα και να το αφησεις για λιγο να πας ρε παιδι μου διακοπες χωρις το φοβο οτι μπορει να πεσει σε καταθλιψη. Με τη Ρικο ας πουμε, ενω ειναι πολυ δελεαστικο να περναω ολη τη μερα μαζι της προσπαθω να βαζω ορια σε μενα και σ'αυτην. Επισης προτρεπω τους γονεις μου και γενικα οποιονδηποτε μπαινει συχνα στο σπιτι (φιλη, αδερφια, ανηψια, κτλ) να ασχολουνται μαζι της. Γι αυτο και ανεβαινει σε οποιονδηποτε και δεχεται χαδια και απο τους γονεις μου. Την εχω παρει μαζι μου σε αλλη πολη, στο πατρικο της κοπελας μου και δεν ξεκολλουσε απο τον πατερα της! Και μπορω να λειψω κ λιγο και να την αφησω καπου χωρις φοβο.

----------


## erithacus

Δε χρειάζεται κατά τη γνώμη μου να την "κοινωνικοποιήσει" ανεβαίνοντας την σε άλλα χέρια...τα ξένα χερια είναι μαχαίρια...Αν λέιψει ή δεν έχει χρόνο ή οτιδήποτε καλό είναι να της πάρει μια φτερωτή παρεούλα/ζευγάρι...δεν θα κανει κάποια διαφορά ο πεθερός η πεθερά ο ανηψιός ή οποιοδήποτε άλλος....απεναντίας στρεσσάρει το πτηνό κάθε φορά...
Εγώ τα δικά μου τα κοινωνικοποιώ ΜΟΝΟ φέρνοντας άτομα στο σπίτι...δε τα ανεβάζω σε κανενός τα χέρια ποτέ..Μόνο σε όσους έδειξαν ζήλο και ενδιαφέρον από όταν ήταν πιτσούνια τους οποίους αν θέλουν θα πετάξουν μόνοι τους κατά πάνω τους...δεν πιέζω τα πουλάκια να εμπιστευτούν κάποιον άλλο για να μπορώ να λείπω εγώ...καθόλου δε συμφωνώ Αλεξ

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ποιος μιλησε για πιεση; Και ποιος ειπε οτι την ανεβαζω στα χερια οποιουδηποτε; Απο που βγαζεις τετοια συμπερασματα;

Περιεγραψα μια διαδικασια προκειμενου να αποφυγει καποιος, δυσαρεστες καταστασεις οι οποιες μπορει να προκυψουν αν ενα πτηνο ειναι υπερβολικα δεμενο με ενα και μονο ατομο. Και η κοινωνικοποιηση, βαλτην σε οσα εισαγωγικα σου κανει, ειναι μια διαδικασια κ αυτη οπως και η διαδικασια της εκπαιδευσης, οπως η διαδικασια να φερεις ενα πτηνο στο σπιτι σου, η διαδικασια να γνωρισεις ενα πτηνο σε ενα αλλο.

----------


## erithacus

> Καμια Ανεβαινει ας πουμε σε αλλουνου χερι; ............Την εχω παρει μαζι μου σε αλλη πολη, στο πατρικο της κοπελας μου και δεν ξεκολλουσε απο τον πατερα της! Και μπορω να λειψω κ λιγο και να την αφησω καπου χωρις φοβο.


Δε βγάζω συμπέρασματα, μόνος σου τα λες Άλεξ. Και δε συμφωνώ απλά 


e.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δε θα επαναλαμβανομαι. Οποιος εχει διαθεση να ακουσει θα ακουσει.

----------


## Esmi

Το πουλάκι είναι εξοικειωμένο με όλους εδώ μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά και με όποιον καινούριο βλέπει εξοικειώνεται πολύ εύκολα! Θα την χαρακτήριζα πολύ κοινωνική.. Ανεβαίνει στα χέρια των γονιών μου κανονικά και προτιμά ιδιαιτέρως το κεφάλι του αδερφού μου (χαχαχα)!! Την βγάζω πολλές ώρες έξω από το κλουβί, σχεδόν συνέχεια είμαι μαζί της αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν φορές που πρέπει να φύγω από το δωμάτιο για να κάνω διάφορα για πολύ ώρα, και πάντα όταν γυρίζω την βρίσκω να κάθεται πάνω στο κλουβί του Πάρη και να παίζει με διάφορα που προεξέχουν όπως του έχω κρεμάσει τα παιχνιδάκια του! Και όπως λέει και ο erithacus άμα θέλει να πάει πάνω σε κάποιον πάει από μόνη της! Γενικά, άμα λείπω από το σπίτι κάποιες φορές λόγω πανεπιστημίου και διαφόρων άλλων ασχολιών είναι καλά και μόνη της, βλέπει εκεί και τον Παρούλη στο άλλο κλουβάκι και έχουν παρέα τα δυο τους  :Character0005: ... φωνάζουν εδώ στο σπίτι και γίνεται χαμός  :Happy:  Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι ναι μεν είναι πολύ δεμένη μαζί μου, αλλά είναι και ανεξάρτητη όταν πρέπει μέχρι στιγμής  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

Τώρα Έσμι είναι πολύ μικρή ακόμα νομίζω....Συνήθως τα προβλήματα με τους παπαγάλους έρχονται όταν ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά και από τη φύση τους ζητάνε φικι φικι...Εκεί το πουλάκι θα  ζευγαρώσει μαζί σου....σκέψου τη φύση του πτηνού και τον κύκλο της ζωής του μέχρι στιγμής...Ο εκτροφέας (μπαμπάς του) το μεγαλώνει καθημερινά και το πουλάει/χαρίζει....Το δίνει σε εσένα αφήνει πίσω τη φωλιά και ανακαλύπτει σιγά σιγά οτι είσαι το ταίρι του...

δεν στειρώνονται τα πτηνά (ευτυχώς) και Αναγκαστικά κάποια στιγμή έρχεσαι αντιμέτωπος με μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά....αλλά την περιμένεις οτι θα συμβεί...δε πέφτεις από τα σύννεφα....Εκείνη λοιπόν τη στιγμή δε θα σε σώσει η κοινωνικοποίηση του ζωντανού...κατά την ταπεινή μου αποψη μεριμνείς πριν έρθει το πρόβλημα στην πόρτα σου...Αλλά δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι από εμάς πρέπει να την πάθουμε για να μάθουμε (πρώτος και καλύτερος εγώ)....αλλά κάποιοι δε μαθαίνουμε ποτέ...

----------


## Esmi

Το έχω σκεφτεί για την ενηλικίωσή της  :Happy:  Αν θα έχω την δυνατότητα θα της πάρω έναν σύντροφο τότε! Αλλά τώρα μέχρι στιγμής μου είναι δύσκολο γιατί αν οι δικοί μου δούνε άλλο ένα πουλάκι στο σπίτι θα με πετάξουν έξω με τις κλωτσιές! χαχαχα Μου λέει η μαμα φτάνουν τα δύο! Οπότε θα περάσει καιρός πρώτα και βλέπουμε  :Happy:   :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Θα τους τουμπάρεις στην πορεία! :winky:

----------


## erithacus

ε βέβαια γιατί αν της φέρεις και άντρα μετα θα της φέρεις και μικρά...και τα μπάτζι από όσο γνωρίζω είναι μηχανές αναπαραγωγής...σε μια σεζόν φτιάχνουν κοπάδι...καλά σου λένε Έσμι....Καταλαβαίνω τα προβληματα αλλά θεωρώ ότι όλα λύνονται αργά ή γρήγορα...το πρόβλημα που δύσκολα λύνεται είναι όταν εμέις εθελοτυφλούμε...και επειδή εμεις είμαστε ευτιχισμένοι νομίζουμε οτι και τα πουλάκια είναι.....ενώ μέσα μας ξέρουμε μια χαρά....  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

> Θα τους τουμπάρεις στην πορεία!


Χρύσα μακάρι να καταφέρω να τους τουμπάρω!! Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ η Μόζι να έχει παρεούλα!

Και ναι όντως erithacus πιστεύω ότι αν κάτι το θέλεις πραγματικά και πολύ, το πρόβλημα κάποτε θα λυθεί για να πραγματοποιηθεί!!  :Big Grin:   ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Tελεια! Ειναι πολυ θετικο το οτι ειναι εξοικειωμενη και με αλλους ανθρωπους. Φαινεται πως χειριζεσαι πολυ καλα τη Μοζι! Οσον αφορα το ταιρι της, δε χρειαζεται νομιζω να το βιασεις. Θα ρθει κ αυτο στην ωρα του. Δωσε προσοχη τωρα στον Παρη!

----------


## Esmi

Έτσι νομίζω πρέπει να γίνει... να προσέξω τον Πάρη τώρα περισσότερο  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ζουζούνα η μικρή να τη χαίρεσαι !!! 
Καλό κάνει να ξέρει και άλλα άτομα , πχ. και εμένα τα κοκατιλ μου διάλεξαν να αγαπούν και την μητέρα μου (ειδικά η Μόκα) οπότε φαντάσου ποιος τα προσέχει αν ποτέ λείπω χεχεχε
Κοίτα τώρα να καταφέρεις τον Παρούλη και φυσικά εφόσον οι γονείς σου πουν οκ παίρνεις και ένα όμορφο σύζυγο της Μόζι !

----------


## Esmi

Μάριε τα πάει καλά με όλους, αλλά περισσότερο με τον αδερφό μου!!!
Τον παλεύω τον Παρουλη σκληρά, ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά  :Happy:   :Happy:   :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Παιδιά, η Μόζι μιμείται όλους τους ήχους του Πάρη, καρμπον...

----------


## erithacus

χαχαχαχαχαχα..τον κοροιδεύει για τις βούλες του.....είναι διαολάκι η μπατζίνα σου

----------


## Esmi

> χαχαχαχαχαχα..τον κοροιδεύει για τις βούλες του.....είναι διαολάκι η μπατζίνα σου


Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί τα θηλυκά δεν μιμούνται τίποτα... αυτή μιμείται.. μακάρι να συνεχίσει να μιμείται!!Είναι διαολι ναι... :Happy:   :Happy:  Δεν κάθεται πουθενά!!

----------


## erithacus

Αν το κάνει από τόσο μικρή, θα το καλλιεργεί όλο και πιο πολύ  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Τώρα είναι περίπου 7 μηνών το κοριτσάκι μου, έχει αρχίσει το χαλινό της και καφετίζει πολύ, αλλά όσο μεγαλώνει αντί να ηρεμεί μου φαίνεται και πιο ζωηρή!

----------


## erithacus

εφηβεία Έσμι...όλο σκανταλιές

----------


## Esmi

Σωστά!! Ελπίζω όταν ενηλικιωθεί να μην με πεθάνει στις τσιμπιές!!χαχα

----------


## erithacus

Εσένα δε νομίζω πως θα σε τσιμπήσει ποτέ Έσμι.. (άλλους θα βάλει στο μάτι, αλλά δε το λέμε)

----------


## Esmi

> Εσένα δε νομίζω πως θα σε τσιμπήσει ποτέ Έσμι.. (άλλους θα βάλει στο μάτι, αλλά δε το λέμε)


Εννοείς άτομα που με περιτριγυρίζουν ας πούμε;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάντως ο Αρθούρος από όταν χρόνισε ξεκίνησε τις χαζομαρούλες! Τη μία ζητάει χάδια και μόλις τον χαϊδεύω δαγκώνει!  ::

----------


## Esmi

Είναι ατιμουτσικα!!!

----------


## erithacus

Ναι αλλά η δικιά σου είναι θηλυκίτσα...δε νομίζω να έχεις τέτοια θέματα...είναι καταπληκτικές οι θηλυκές...ήπιες και τρυφερές...

----------


## Esmi

> Ναι αλλά η δικιά σου είναι θηλυκίτσα...δε νομίζω να έχεις τέτοια θέματα...είναι καταπληκτικές οι θηλυκές...ήπιες και τρυφερές...


Ναι τα θηλυκά είναι υπεροχα!!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οσο δεν εχουν τα ορμονικα τους καλες ειναι...

----------


## Esmi

> Οσο δεν εχουν τα ορμονικα τους καλες ειναι...


Χαχαχχα φαντάζομαι τι έχεις περάσει!!

----------


## Esmi

Καλημέρα σε όλους!Λοιπόν, χρειάζομαι συμβουλές... ο Παρης είναι σε πτερορροια και δεν τρώει  καθόλου λαχανικά ή αυγό όταν του βάζω... τι να κάνω; Δεν θέλω να ταλαιπωρειται! :/

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δε νομίζω πως μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι . 
Εμένα η Μόκα και ο Έκτωρας δεν έτρωγαν ούτε αυτά , δε ξέρω γτ . 
Μόνο κόκαλο σουπιάς , λίγο αυγό και γλυστρίδα .

----------


## Esmi

Καταλαβαίνω!Εντάξει, απλά θα συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ  :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αμεσα δυσκολο να κανεις κατι. Ισως να του εδινες καποιο συμπληρωμα γι αυτη την πτερορροια. 
Γενικα τωρα, δοκιμασε να κανεις μπροστα του πως τρως πχ αυγο και μετα δως του το. Να κανεις θορυβους ευχαριστησης οταν κανεις οτι το τρως. Αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις με οποιαδηποτε κανουργια τροφη. Μια αλλη ιδεα ειναι να φτιαξεις καποια ψημενη αυγοτροφη, σαν κεικ. Υπαρχουν διαφορες συνταγες στο φορουμ. Μπορεις μεσα να βαλεις και οτι αλλο θες. Τα κεικ ειναι συνηθως πιο ευκολα αποδεκτα.

----------


## Esmi

> Αμεσα δυσκολο να κανεις κατι. Ισως να του εδινες καποιο συμπληρωμα γι αυτη την πτερορροια. 
> Γενικα τωρα, δοκιμασε να κανεις μπροστα του πως τρως πχ αυγο και μετα δως του το. Να κανεις θορυβους ευχαριστησης οταν κανεις οτι το τρως. Αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις με οποιαδηποτε κανουργια τροφη. Μια αλλη ιδεα ειναι να φτιαξεις καποια ψημενη αυγοτροφη, σαν κεικ. Υπαρχουν διαφορες συνταγες στο φορουμ. Μπορεις μεσα να βαλεις και οτι αλλο θες. Τα κεικ ειναι συνηθως πιο ευκολα αποδεκτα.


Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε! Έχω φτιάξει μία αλλά δεν είναι σαν κεικ!Θα φτιάξω και μια τύπου κεικ να δούμε αν θα τη φάει!!  :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Το μπισκοτάκι μου!

----------


## Ariadni

Τι ομορφη που ειναι! Και σκανταλιαρα! Ηθελε οπωσδηποτε να ανεβει στο κινητο! Μια απο δω μια απο κει εκει παντα κατεληγε!! Χαχαχα να τη χαιρεσαι τη μικρουλα σου! Και το μικρο εκεινο κουκλι απο πισω καθε και την κοιταει!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαα, θεά η μικρή! Πολύ πείσμα βρε παιδί μου!

----------


## Esmi

Αριάδνη σε ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια!! :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046: 
Κωνσταντίνα δεν σταματάει πουθενά!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πρεπει να γινουν ερευνες για να καταλαβουμε τι παιζει με το κολλημα που εχουν με τα κινητα....

----------


## erithacus

πωπωπωπω ανοιγοκλέινεις τα μάτια και αυτή έχει κάνει ήδη 15 βήματα και έχει πετάξει κιόλας πάνω σου...Τι σβελτάδα είναι αυτή Εσμι έχει πολύ πολύ πλάκα αυτή η μπατζίνα...τις φτερούγες δε προλαβαίνουμε να τις δούμε να ανοιγουν και να πετάει στο βίντεο...χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα πραγματικό μπισκοτάκι

----------


## Esmi

Αλεξ ναι δεν ξέρω τι τους φαίνεται τόσο περίεργο με τα κινητά!!!...χαχαχ Εγώ λέω να διεξαγουμε μια έρευνα!!!
Erithacus μερικές φορές ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω πότε προλαβαίνει ανοίγει τα φτερά και πετάει... είναι πολύ επιδεξια με το πέταγμα, κάνει κολπάκια στον αέρα, πάει και στέκεται μπροστά στον καθρέφτη και πετάει και κοιταζεται... χαχαχ!Είναι απίθανη!

----------


## niotheros

Πανέμορφο το πειραχτήρι σου!  :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστούμε Θωμά για τα καλά σου λόγια για ακόμα μια φορά!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ζουζούνα η μικρή , ειδικά όταν και ζητάει χάδια καθώς είναι στο χέρι σου είναι για ζουλιγμα. 
Ο Παρης εν το μεταξύ καμιά απολύτως κίνηση . Πολύ ήρεμο παιδί ! 
Μπράβο Ερασμια τα αγαπάς και τα φροντίζεις τέλεια .

----------


## Esmi

Αν τα αγαπάω λέει.... τα λατρεύω!!
Ο Πάρης δεν αντιδρά τώρα, έχει μάθει πως κάποιες φορές γίνονται κάποια συγκεκριμένα πράγματα στο δωμάτιο και έχει μάθει να μην ταράζεται (ευτυχώς)! Άσε που είναι και η πτερόρροια τώρα και δεν πολυ κάνει πολλά πράγματα  :Happy:  
Ευχαριστούμε Μάριε για τα καλά σου λόγια! :Jumping0011:

----------


## xrisam

Ειναι πολύ παιχνιδιάρα η μικρούλα!

Μπισκοτάκι μπλε!!




> Καλημέρα σε όλους!Λοιπόν, χρειάζομαι συμβουλές... ο  Παρης είναι σε πτερορροια και δεν τρώει  καθόλου λαχανικά ή αυγό όταν  του βάζω... τι να κάνω; Δεν θέλω να ταλαιπωρειται! :/


Δεν ζηλεύει την Μόζυ οταν τρώει?

----------


## Esmi

> Ειναι πολύ παιχνιδιάρα η μικρούλα!
> 
> Μπισκοτάκι μπλε!!


Χαχαχαχα Χρύσα μου και στρουμφάκι θα την χαρακτήριζα!  :Big Grin:   :Jumping0011:

----------


## Esmi

> Δεν ζηλεύει την Μόζυ οταν τρώει?


Μόλις το είδα!Μπα όχι, καρφί δεν του καίγεται για τη Μόζι!χαχα Είναι πολύ ήρεμος και πως να το πω, "κλειστός" χαρακτήρας ο Πάρης... κάνει τη δουλειά του και δεν ενδιαφέρεται και πολύ για το τι γίνεται γύρω του!

----------


## gordon

Μεγάλωσε ή Μοζι μας !!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A2010-a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Ναιιιιιι! ::  ::  ::  :Love0001:

----------


## Esmi

Αααααχ παιδιά, καιρό έχω να σας πω νέα των μικρών μου!Καιρός λοιπόν να σας ενημερώσω, χεχε!
Η μικρή μου φασαριόζα είναι πολύ καλά, ξεσηκώνει τον τόπο άμα τυχόν δεν την βγάλω καμιά μέρα να πετάξει!Μεταξύ μας τα πάμε πάρα πολύ καλά, όπως και πριν και καλύτερα!Επίσης, να σας πω ότι μιμείται όλους τους ήχους του Πάρη, μα όλους όμως και μερικές φορές μου φαίνεται πως προσπαθεί να πει και λεξούλες!Νομίζω πως σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να μιλάει σαν ρομποτάκι! :Happy0045:  Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη ναζιάρα!!


Ο Παρούλης μου τα πάει πάρα πολύ καλά με την εξημέρωση!Τώρα όποτε βλέπει κεχρί στο χέρι μου τρέχει για να έρθει να το φάει!Ακόμα δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να ανέβει στο δάχτυλο αλλά νομίζω ότι είμαστε πολύ κοντά!Επίσης, έχει πάψει να με φοβάται, μου κελαηδάει κάθε μέρα και όποτε τον φωνάζω ανταποκρίνεται! Έχει αρχίσει να πάιζει και με ένα από τα παιχνιδάκια του μετά από τόοοσο καιρό! Με την τσαχπίνα δεν τα πάνε καθόλου καλά, αλλά δεν πειράζει, τα έχω σε ασφαλή απόσταση μεταξύ τους για να μην πάθει κανείς τίποτα!
Ορίστε και μερικές φωτό του Πάρη!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ερασμια να τα χαιρεσαι!! Τι ομορφα που ειναι και τα δυο! Η Μοζι πραγματικα εχει πολυ σκανταλιαρικο μουτρακι! Ο Παρουλης πανεμορφος ετσι κατασπρος που ειναι με αυτο το κιτρινο κεφαλακι! Αφου ερχεται κατευθειαν μολις βλεπει το κεχρι δοκιμασε να το βαλεις στην παλαμη σου και απλωσε τη μπροστα του να δεις αν θα ανεβει! Τα πατε πολυ πολυ καλα! Μπραβο σας!

----------


## xasimo

Η μικρουλα ειναι πολυ μορφη!!
Και ο Παρης βεβαια δεν παει πισω! Πιστευω σιγα σιγα θα αρχισουν να συμπαθουν ο ενας τον αλλο  :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Μακάρι αν και δεν το βλέπω να συμπαθιουνται.. αχαχαχχα!!!
Αριάδνη ναι ναι το δοκιμάζω  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Koυκλια οπως παντα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Aχ πόσο μας έλειψαν τα μικρούλια Ερασμία .  :Love0033:  :Party0048: 

Μα ειλικρινά η Μόζυ κυνηγάει τον φακό και ποζάρει . Για ζούληγμα είναι αυτό το ζουζούνι .  :Love0033: 

Ο Παρούλης πόσο όμορφος και λευκός είναι . :Love0033: 
 Χαίρομαι πολύ που κάνατε βήματα στην εξημέρωση , πλέον τον έχεις κάνει να νιώσει πιο άνετα ακόμα και μέσα στο κλουβί του και να "λυθεί" για αυτό παίζει και με τα παιγνίδια του . 
Προχώρησε σιγά σιγά και όλα θα πάνε καλά , θα προχωρήσεις σε λίγο και στο επόμενο επίπεδο να μάθει να τρώει από την παλάμη σου .

----------


## xrisam

Γιατί δεν τα πάνε καλά? 

Είναι αμοιβαίο?

----------


## Esmi

> Γιατί δεν τα πάνε καλά? 
> 
> Είναι αμοιβαίο?


Γιατί εκείνη πηγαινει να τον πλησιάσει και εκείνος τρέχει μακρυά!!Επίσης, όταν είναι απέξω από το κλουβι η Μόζι πάει μπροστά του την ώρα που τρώει και αυτός ενοχλείται, ακονιζουν τα ραμφη και ξεκινάνε.. αχαχα
Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω για να τους τα βρω;

----------


## xasimo

Ισως αν τους εβαζες τα κλουβακια κοντα το ενα στο αλλο να συνηθιζουν σιγα σιγα ο ενας την παρουσια του αλλου. Σε ασφαλη αποσταση βεβαια. Εμενα τα δυο θηλυκα μου στην αρχη πλακωνοντουσαν ασχημα, ειδικα την ωρα του φαγητου γινοταν μαχη! τους εβαλα χωρισμα για κανενα διμηνο και τωρα τα πανε αρκετα καλα...Φαντασου οταν παιρνω το ενα μεσα απο το κλουβι, για να δω μηπως κατι δεν παει καλα, το αλλο αρχιζει και παραπονιεται κανοντας κατι σαν κραξιμο και ειναι ανυσηχο! 
Βεβαια μιλαω για καναρινια...καμια σχεση με παπαγαλους...αλλα νομιζω η καθημερινη οπτικη επαφη ισως να βοηθουσε.
Παντως η μικρη ειναι μια μπουκιτσα  ::

----------


## Esmi

Είπα να σας ενημερώσω για τα νέα των μικρών μου μιας και χώ πολύ καιρό..
Ο Παρης έχει μείνει λιγάκι στάσιμος με την εξημερωση, τώρα είμαστε στη φάση που προσπαθώ να τον δελεασω ώστε να βγει εκτός κλουβιού... για να δούμε πως θα πάει!!
Η μικρή συνεχίζει να τρελαίνει τον κόσμο... Τώρα τελευταία της αρέσει να καθεται πάνω από το κλουβι του Πάρη, στη μεριά που είναι το παράθυρο και να χαζεύει έξω!Μια κοιτάζει έξω, μια τον Πάρη, και φτου και από την αρχή!!!Εν τω μεταξύ το χάλινο της εχεθ γίνει φουλ καφέ...!!!
Εδώ έχω κάποιες φώτο από τα μικρά μου....

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω Ερασμια η Μοζι ειναι τρελα! Σαν καρτουν! Μη σ ανησυχει ο Παρουλης ολα θα γινουν σιγα σιγα! Εσυ κανε την προσπαθεια σου με το κεχρι καθημερινα και μια και δυο φορες τη μερα και στασου ακουνητη αρκετη ωρα και θα δεις που θα ερθει στο τελος! Αν δει οτι το κανεις συνεχεια και δεν του κανεις τιποτα κακο θα νιωσει πιο ανετα με τον καιρο και θα σ εμπιστευθει!

----------


## Esmi

Είναι θεά το κορίτσι!!! Αυτό κάνω... θα συνεχίσω να προσπαθωω

----------


## xrisam

Η στρουμφό-Μόζυ είναι όπως πάντα μια γλύκα και ο Παρούλης όμως είναι ιδιαίτερο αγόρι!!! :Love0033: 

ΥΓ: Αχ τα τζάμια προσοχή, εχω γίνει κουραστική αλλά είναι κάτι πάντα με φοβίζει!!!

----------


## Esmi

Χρύσα ναι την προσέχω αλλά εκείνη έχει μάθει να τα αποφεύγει, δεν πετάει καθόλου προς αυτά!!
Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να βγει ο Πάρης θα τα ασφαλίσω όλα να μην βλέπει τζάμια γτ αμφιβάλλω αν έχει πετάξει ποτέ εκτός κλουβιού!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αυτές και αν είναι ναζιάρικες φατσούλες !  :Love0033: 
Πολύ όμορφα Ερασμία , μπράβο ! 
Με τον Πάρη θα έχεις μια δυσκολία τώρα , στο λέω βάσει το τι πέρασα με την Μόκα . 
Δε θα δεχτεί να βγει αλλά ούτε να πλησιάσει το κεχρί . Αυτό που θα κάνεις είναι δίνε του καθημερινά με το χέρι κεχρί όπως κάνεις και αφού φάει 4-5 μπουκιές , δέσε το κεχρί στην άκρη της πόρτας με την πόρτα* ανοιχτή* (δες την φώτο) : 



Θα δεις ότι μπορεί να μην πλησιάσει , κάνε το έτσι καθημερινά με υπομονή . 

Σε περίπτωση που βγει , θα βγάλεις το κλουβί της Μόζυ από πάνω από το κλουβί του ώστε να μπορέσει να προσγειωθεί πάνω του ευκολα και μετά όταν είναι έξω είναι πιο "πιστός" σε κάποια πράγματα , δηλαδή , θα πας να τον ταίζεις να τον ηρεμήσεις και μετά σιγά σιγά όλα τέλεια . 

Αν βγει , την επόμενη μέρα μάλλον πως δε θα βγει . Η Μόκα μετά την πρώτη έξοδο έκανε έναν μήνα να ξαναβγει . χαχαχαχα :: 

Καλή συνέχεια και θα περιμένουμε εξελίξεις !  :Anim 25: 
Δώσε τους φιλάκια !  :Icon Smile:  :Icon Smile:

----------


## Esmi

Μαριουλη ευχαριστώ πολυυυ!!Αλλά πες μου, άμα βγει πως θα τον ξανά βάλω μεσα;;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Με το που θα φτάσει στο κλουβί του , θα μπει μόνο του , τουλάχιστον έτσι έκανε η Μόκα . 
Εκεί είναι το σπίτι του ,  ο χώρος που νιώθει 100% προστατευμένος οπότε θα γυρίσει εκεί . 
Εσύ βέβαια θα μπορούσες να τον κάνεις να ανέβει σε μια πατήθρα , όπως έγραψα έξω είναι λίγο πιο "ψαρωμένα" , οπότε πιθανόν να ανέβει αν την βάλεις από κάτω στην κοιλίτσα του και την σηκώσεις απαλά προς τα πάνω σίγουρα είτε θα ανέβει είτε θα πετάξει , δεν ξέρω . χαχαχαχαχαχα εμένα και τα δύο είχε κάνει .

----------


## niotheros

Είναι κουκλιά Ερασμία! Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια και θα τον καταφέρεις και τον Πάρη να σε εμπιστευθεί! Υπομονή και επιμονή χρειάζεται!  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

> Είναι κουκλιά Ερασμία! Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια και θα τον καταφέρεις και τον Πάρη να σε εμπιστευθεί! Υπομονή και επιμονή χρειάζεται!


Αχ μακάρι Θωμά.... αύριο θα κρεμάσω το τσαμπί έξω από το κλουβι!!!Για να δούμε να θα βγει :/

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εγω Ερασμια προτεινω να συνεχισεις την εκπαιδευση μεσα στο κλουβι μεχρι να μαθει να ανεβαινει στο δαχτυλο σου και μετα να δοκιμασεις να τον βγαλεις. Την πρωτη φορα που βγαινουν μπορει να κανουν αδεξιες κινησεις και να πανε οπου να ναι και αν δεν σ' εμπιστευεται θα κανεις την κατασταση χειροτερη αμα χρειαστει να επεμβεις. Η Ρικο στην πρωτη της εξοδο παραλιγο να πεσει πισω απο την ντουλαπα. Κανει μια μικρη εσοχη (15 ποντους) ο τοιχος πισω απο τη ντουλαπα και το ατιμο πηγε ακριβως εκει. Υποθειται πως ειχα καλυψει οτιδηποτε θεωρουσα επικινδυνο αλλα αυτη πηγε κατευθειαν στο μονο ισως σημειο που ειχα αμελησει. Καταφερε σταθηκε στην ακρη της ντουλαπας πισω απο ολες τις κουτες αλλα και παλι δεν ειχε αρκετο χωρο ωστε μπορεσει να πεταξει. Εγω σκαρφαλωσα και την κατεβασα..

----------


## Esmi

> Εγω Ερασμια προτεινω να συνεχισεις την εκπαιδευση μεσα στο κλουβι μεχρι να μαθει να ανεβαινει στο δαχτυλο σου και μετα να δοκιμασεις να τον βγαλεις. Την πρωτη φορα που βγαινουν μπορει να κανουν αδεξιες κινησεις και να πανε οπου να ναι και αν δεν σ' εμπιστευεται θα κανεις την κατασταση χειροτερη αμα χρειαστει να επεμβεις. Η Ρικο στην πρωτη της εξοδο παραλιγο να πεσει πισω απο την ντουλαπα. Κανει μια μικρη εσοχη (15 ποντους) ο τοιχος πισω απο τη ντουλαπα και το ατιμο πηγε ακριβως εκει. Υποθειται πως ειχα καλυψει οτιδηποτε θεωρουσα επικινδυνο αλλα αυτη πηγε κατευθειαν στο μονο ισως σημειο που ειχα αμελησει. Καταφερε σταθηκε στην ακρη της ντουλαπας πισω απο ολες τις κουτες αλλα και παλι δεν ειχε αρκετο χωρο ωστε μπορεσει να πεταξει. Εγω σκαρφαλωσα και την κατεβασα..


Αλεξ, όταν απέκτησες την Ρίκο ήταν ήμερη;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Oχι καθολου.

----------


## Esmi

> Oχι καθολου.


αχ δεν ξέρω, του έχω κρεμάσει το κεχρί και κάθεται και το κοιτάει!Δεν κάνει τίποτα!!!

----------


## Destat

Ααααα Ερασμία εξελίξεις! Τα μικρά ομορφαίνουν κάθε μέρα!!! Ειδικά οι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες τους είναι τέλειες, η Μόζιιι κακίια όπως όλες οι μπατζίνες αρχίζουν τα νευράκια τώρα που σκούρινε και το χαλινό  :Happy:  αλλά ο Παρούλης μου φαίνεται πάντα έτσι ήσυχος θα είναι, με στυλ! 

όμως πρόσεξε λιγάκι κάτι μου φάνηκε στις φωτογραφίες σαν ακάρεα να το πω, σαν σπυράκι στη Μόζι, όσο κι αν έκανα ζουμ δεν το είδα καθαρά..δες τί εννοώ

----------


## Esmi

> Ααααα Ερασμία εξελίξεις! Τα μικρά ομορφαίνουν κάθε μέρα!!! Ειδικά οι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες τους είναι τέλειες, η Μόζιιι κακίια όπως όλες οι μπατζίνες αρχίζουν τα νευράκια τώρα που σκούρινε και το χαλινό  αλλά ο Παρούλης μου φαίνεται πάντα έτσι ήσυχος θα είναι, με στυλ! 
> 
> όμως πρόσεξε λιγάκι κάτι μου φάνηκε στις φωτογραφίες σαν ακάρεα να το πω, σαν σπυράκι στη Μόζι, όσο κι αν έκανα ζουμ δεν το είδα καθαρά..δες τί εννοώ


Αθηνα μου ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!Μην ανησυχείς για αυτό, της είχα δώσει καρότο και είχε βαφτεί από το καρότο πορτοκαλί

----------


## WhiteFace

Ερασμια και εγω με την σειρα μου να πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφα ολα και ο Παρης μου φαινεται ναζιαρης . Ευχομαι να σου ζησουνε τα μικρακια σου , να ειναι υγιής και ζωηρα !!

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστούμε παρα πολύ για τα λόγια σου εγώ και τα μικρά μου  :Icon Smile:   :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Έχω να σας δείξω αυτό χωρίς να σχολιάσω!
Το μόνο που θέλω να επισημάνω είναι ότι το έκανε ο Gordon μαζί με τα παιδάκια του!Μας βοήθησε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ η παρουσία των άλλων κοκατιλ!!
Δείτε, δεν μιλάω άλλο :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045: 


Στο σταντ:


Τα τρία κοκατιλένια:






Εγώ και ο Παρούλης  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ουαου! Αν ειναι δυνατον!

----------


## Esmi

Ναιιιι... προτιμάει την μουτσουνα βέβαια από το χέρι αλλά σιγά σιγά θα μάθει και το χέρι  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Κοκατιλοκατάσταση!!! :Love0020: 

Και η Μόζυ? Τι λέει η Μόζυ με τόσα τσουλουφάκια μαζεμένα? ::

----------


## Esmi

> Κοκατιλοκατάσταση!!!
> 
> Και η Μόζυ? Τι λέει η Μόζυ με τόσα τσουλουφάκια μαζεμένα?


Η Μόζι δεν είναι μπροστά... αλλιώς θα είχε τρελαθεί

----------


## xrisam

Θα τους πείραζε τα τσουλούφια σίγουρα!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ τα όμορφα cockatiel ! :Love0033:  
Ερασμία οικογενειακή κατάσταση εε ;  :Youpi: 
Μπράβο και στους δυο σας που τα καταφέρατε !  :: 
Άντε πλέον καθημερινή εξάσκηση και ο Παρούλης θα γίνει κολλητός σου !  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Ελα ενταξει!!!! Απιστευτος!! Το καλυτερο δωρο Χριστουγεννων! Μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο σε ολους!!! 
ΥΓ. Ερασμια εισαι μια κουκλα!!!

----------


## xasimo

Μπραβο μπραβο Ερασμια  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
ευχομαι συντομα και στο χερακι να δινεται φιλακια  :Love0007:

----------


## Esmi

Αχ πολύ πολύ χάρηκα για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!Μακάρι όλα να συνεχίσουν καλά!!  :Happy:   :Happy:  Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κ εγώ Κ ο Παρούλης Κ υποσχόμαστε νέο φωτογραφικό υλικό!

----------


## niotheros

Ψψψψ αυτά είναι! Μπράβο Ερασμία!  :Happy0064: 

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε!

----------


## Esmi

Επιτέλους να λες!Χαχα!!
Καλη χρονιά να έχουμε και να μας πάνε όλα όπως τα επιθυμούμε, με υγεία πάντα! ::

----------


## Esmi

Κοιτάξτε, μαθαίνουμε να ανεβαίνουμε στην πατήθρα, γιατί τα χέρια δεν μας αρέσουν και πολύ!
Επομένως για να μην έχουμε άσχημα αποτελέσματα, προχωράμε αργά και σταθερά!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι ωραια! Ειναι πολυ γλυκος και εχει ηρεμησει πολυ! Καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια!

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άλεξ!Αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια έχει παρα ηρεμήσει και με ανησυχεί λιγάκι αυτό!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι εννοεις;

----------


## Esmi

Δεν ξέρω ίσως είναι και ο φόβος αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος μέσα σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, χθες και προχθές δεν έκανε τίποτα, καθόταν στην πατήθρα εκεί που τον βλέπετε στο βίντεο και κοιμόταν!Άμα δεν τον ενοχλουσα, εκεί θα καθόταν όλη μέρα, καθαριζόταν έριχνε ύπνο και πάλι από την αρχή. Επίσης, δεν προτιμάει πολύ να  πετάει, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει και πολύ το άθλημα... ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν καταλαβα, τον εχεις μετακινησει; Η κοκατιλομαζωξη δεν εγινε στο χωρο του;

----------


## Esmi

Οοοοχι, τον πήγα εγώ στο σπίτι του Κώστα!Ηταν πιο λογικό να μεταφέρω το ένα κοκατιλ πάρα τα δύο να έρθουν εδώ..

----------


## Destat

Πωωπωωω τί χάσαμεε? με αυτά και με κείνα αυτές τις γιορτές δεν σας διαβάσαμε καθόλου! Ερασμία πώς τα καταφέρατε τόσο γρήγορα? τί γλυκό μουτράκι που είναι ο Παρούλης, πολύ σας ζήλεψα που ήσασταν όλοι μαζί παρεούλα φτερωτοί και ποδαράτοι! πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες, και πώς δεν τσακώθηκαν τα κοκατιλάκια μεταξύ τους?  :: 

Τώρα που λες οτι παρά ηρέμησε, δεν είναι πολύ καλό που παρατήρησες υπνηλία..έχει κάτι άλλο εκτός από αυτό? περίεργες κουτσουλιές?

----------


## Esmi

Αθηνά μου ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια!!
Όχι όχι δεν τσακώθηκαν, απεναντίας ήταν πολύ φιλικά μεταξύ τους!!
Ο Πάρης εχει λίγο νερουλές κουτσουλιές αλλά από χρώμα είναι μια χαρά, τρώει και πίνει, καθαρίζεται κανονικά αλλά έχει μέρες να κελαηδήσει!Μπορεί να είναι από το πέρα δώθε!Περιμένω να δω πως θα παει και τον παρακολουθώ!

----------


## Esmi

Έχουμε πάαααρα πολύ καιρό να σας πούμε νέα μας!! Συγγνώμη γι' αυτό αλλά πραγματικά μπορώ να πω ότι πνίγομαι και ότι δεν έχω χρόνο καθόλου μα καθόλου! Με το ζόρι προλαβαίνω να κάνω ορισμένα πράγματα που πρέπει κιόλας, έχουν πέσει πολλά μαζί  :sad: 
Θα σας πω αρχικά για το μικρό μου διαολάκι!! Ήταν και έτσι έχει παραμείνει, μόνο που τώρα με ακούει περισσότερο και όταν της μιλάω με προσέχει περισσότερο (χεχε)!Μου κάνει παρέα όταν κάνω εργασίες  :Character0005:  και όταν της μιλάω έχει πολύ πλάκα γιατί με το που σταματάω με κοιτάζει και μου λέει και αυτή τα δικά της!Όταν την "μαλώνω" μετά μόλις τελειώσω με μαλώνει και αυτή χαχαχαχχα, έχει πολύ πολύ πλάκα!
Ο Παρούλης μέρα με τη μέρα προοδεύει όλο και περισσότερο! Πλέον, του βάζω την τροφή και το νερό πάνω στο κλουβί και με αυτό τον τρόπο τον δελεάζω να βγει έξω χωρίς να τον ενοχλήσω μέσα στο κλουβί του με την πατήθρα! Την πατήθρα τη χρησιμοποιούμε για να κάνουμε διάφορα έξω από το κλουβί μας!! Του μαθαίνω να ανεβαίνει στο μπράτσο μου ας πούμε ή πηγαίνουμε μπροστά στον καθρέφτη και παίζουμε με τη μουσουδίτσα μας κάποιες φορές!!Με τον ίδιο τρόπο (Με το φαγητό) μαζεύεται και μέσα στο κλουβί... έχει αρχίσει να είναι πολύ δραστήριος επίσης! Δέχεται χάδια και φιλάκια με το πρόσωπό μου αλλά δεν μπορεί καθόλου τα χέρια μου και έτσι δεν τον ενοχλώ καθόλου με αυτά (γτ τσιμπάει και πάααρα πολύ!)... Επίσης, έχει αρχίσει και ανταποκρίνεται λιγάκι στη φωνή μου!!! :: 
Αυτά τα νέα των φτερωτών μου φίλων! Υπόσχομαι μόλις τελειώσει όλο αυτό το μαρτύριο των εργασιών αν είμαι πιο συχνή με τα νέα μου!!
Φωτογραφίες δεν έχω προλάβει να βγάλω και βίντεο να σας δείξω  :sad:

----------


## Ariadni

Ερασμια η Μοζι ειναι μασκοτ! Ειναι φοβερη! Εψηνα μια φιλη μου να παρει μπατζι και της εδειξα τη Μοζι!  διαολακι με τα ολα του η μικρη σου και να ειναι παντα ετσι!
Ο Παρουλης ειναι ηρεμη δυναμη! Εχει κανει μεγαλη προοδο! Και θα δεις που θα κανει κι αλλη γιατι το χειριζεσαι σωστα και του δινεις χωρο και χρονο! Πολλα πολλα μπραβο!

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστώ Αριαδνουλα!!!Να την πείσεις την φίλη σου δεν θα το μετανοιώσει καθόλου!χαχαχα  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Γεια σε όλουυυυυς!!!
Ένα βίντεο με τα νάζια μας και τις σκανταλιές μας!!!
Το βράδυ θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες!! ::

----------


## xrisam

Βρε ζουζούνα Μόζυ!!! Ησυχία δεν έχει η μικρή!!

Ο Παρούλης γλύκας :Love0033:

----------


## rafa

Η Μοζι ειναι υπερκινητικη μου φαινεται και ο Παρης το ακριβος αντιθετο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Η Μόζι δεν κάθεται σε μία μεριά ποτέ!χαχαχαχα
Ο Πάρης είναι πολυ ησυχούλι κοκατιλάκι, μόνο τρώει και κοιμάται και όταν είναι έξω πετάει από λίγο  :Party0003:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κατι τους δινει δεν παιζει! Οτι τους δινεις, αναμιξετα για να ρθουν και τα δυο στα ισα τους! Η Μοζι να ηρεμησει και ο Παρης να ενεργοποιηθει λιγο.

----------


## Esmi

> Κατι τους δινει δεν παιζει! Οτι τους δινεις, αναμιξετα για να ρθουν και τα δυο στα ισα τους! Η Μοζι να ηρεμησει και ο Παρης να ενεργοποιηθει λιγο.


Αλεξ εγω γελάω με τον Πάρη που μόλις τον πλησιάζει ένα χιλιοστο παραπάνω ανοίγει το στόμα έτοιμος για μάχη, εκείνη παρ' ολα αυτά δεν πτοείται!αχαχαχαχ

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλά η Μόζυ τι ζουζούνα !  :Love0020: όλα τα παιγνίδια ήθελε να πειράξει !  :: 
Ο Πάρης άρχοντας , απόλυτα ήρεμος και ψύχραιμος !  :Character0005:

----------


## Ariadni

Ο Παρουλης ειναι ηρεμη δυναμη! Η Μοζι ειναι διαβολακι πραγματικα! Πρεπει να ειναι μεσα σ ολα! Δεν μπορει να μην ειναι η πρωταγωνιστρια!

----------


## Esmi

Δείτε εδώ κατάσταση το μικρό πειραχτήρι και το αντράκι μου το φοβιτσιάρικο!!




Εδώ κοιμούνται παρέα... όπως τους κατέβει κάθε φορά..χαχαχα


Και εδώ το αντράκι έξω από το κλουβί...

----------


## erithacus

Πόσο ωραίο είναι αυτό το λευκό χρώμα.... πωπωπωππωπω... πανέμορφα και πεντακάθαρα....

----------


## Esmi

Όοοολη μέρα καθαρίζονται και φτιάχνονται!!!αχαχαχαχ Θα ανησυχούσα αν δεν ήταν κάτασπρα!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια erithacus  :Jumping0046:  
Το ζευγαράκι που περιμένω για τη Μόζι, το φιλαράκι να πω καλύτερα γιατί ακόμα δεν ξέρω το φύλο, είναι και αυτό άσπρο άσπρο, φοβερό!!

----------


## erithacus

Έσμι και εγώ λευκά κοκατιλάκια είχα...βέβαια αν θυμάμαι καλά το κεφάλι του αρσενικού δεν ήταν κίτρινο παρά μόνο το λοφίο...Αλλά τόσο ευγενές χρώμα μόνο όταν είναι καθαρό καθαρό δείχνει τόσο όμορφο....
Νόμιζα βέβαια ότι τα λευκά κοκατιλάκια (μέχρι να δώ του Μάριου και της Κων/νας) είναι τα πιο ωραία στο είδος...
Τα μπατζάκια είναι ζωγραφιά σκέτη....πολύ πολύ αστεία....λές και τα έχεις βγάλει από cartoon

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχα Ερασμία η αγαπημένη μου φώτο είναι εκείνη που τρώει ο Πάρης και η Μόζυ φαίνεται δίπλα μέσα στο κλουβί της να ψάχνει κάτι στον πάτο (η παρακάτω φώτο) ! χαχαχααχαχα  :rollhappy: 

Πολύ όμορφα , αντε με το καλό στο μέλλον να τα πολλαπλασιάσεις !  :Happy0064: 




>

----------


## Ariadni

Ερασμιααα με το καλό να έρθει και το χιονακι σου! Ειναι ειναι υπεροχο! Αντε να το θαυμασουμε παρεουλα με τα αλλα δυο ζουζουνια! Ευχομαι να ειναι αρσενικο με πηγμη μπας και ηρεμησει η Μοζι!

----------


## Esmi

Εριθάκους και μένα το λευκό μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ σαν χρώμα, όπως λες και συ είναι ευγενές και αυτό είναι που με τραβάει τόσο πολύ και έχω μία τάση όλο προς τα εκεί! Και είναι ένας ακόμα λόγος που προσπαθώ να τα διατηρώ όσο πιο αψεγάδιαστα μπορώ!!
Μάριε εκεί η Μόζι κάνει σκανταλιά  ::  έχει μία χάντρα και την κλωτσάει πέρα δώθε, την φιλάει, την τσιμπάει ότι θέλεις εσύ!! Όλο κάποιον θέλει αν πειράζει αυτή  :: 
Και γω εύχομαι η Μόζι να ηρεμήσει Αριαδνούλα με την νέα της παρέα!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Και να μην νιώθει μοναξιά όταν εγώ λείπω!

----------


## Esmi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!Ελπίζουμε εγώ και τα παιδάκια μου να είστε καλά!
Έχουμε καιρό να σας πούμε νέα μας γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό οι υποχρεώσεις έχουν μεγαλώσει και τρέχω και δεν φτάνω, αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ....
Η Μόζι όπως πάντα, ασταμάτητη, ναζιάρα, παιχνιδιάρα, πειραχτήρι! Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στη σχέση της με τον Πάρη, τσιμπιούνται το ίδιο όπως πάντα, αλλά δεν μας πειράζει αυτό! Βγαίνουν ξεχωριστά και πετάνε οπότε όλα είναι τέλεια!
Ο Πάρης από την άλλη από τότε που βγήκε από το κλουβί έχει βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ, μου κελαηδάει όλη τη μέρα, έχει το τσουλούφι του κατεβασμένο, έχει αρχίσει να παίζει με τα παιχνίδια του, πράγμα που δεν το έκανε παλιά  :Happy:  Δεν φοβάται τόσο είναι πιο ήρεμος! Δέχεται το πρόσωπο μου αλλά όχι τα χέρια μου, την παλάμη μου δηλαδή!! Το μόνο "κακό¨που έχει είναι ότι δεν βγαίνει εύκολα από το κλουβί, τον δελεάζω με διάφορα για να βγει, και όταν βγει δεν αρέσκεται να πετάει, το κάνει μόνο όταν βρεθεί σε δύσκολη θέση και θέλει να ξεφύγει! Δεν πειράζει, ίσως όταν νιώσει πιο άνετα να το κάνει  :Party0035: 
Σας έχω μερικές φωτογραφίες με τα μικρά μου, δεν τραβήχτηκαν σήμερα έχουν καμιά βδομάδα!! Να σημειώσω ότι στις συγκεκριμένες είχαν κάνει μία και μοναδική προσπάθεια να τα βγάλω μαζί να δω αν άλλαξε κάτι στη σχέση τους, αλλά τελικά όταν έφευγε ο φακός τα ράμφη διασταυρωνόταν και πάλι  ::  .... Δείτε:









Όμως πέρα από αυτά, έχουμε να σας ανακοινώσουμε και κάποια άλλα, ευχάριστα νέα!!!!! Προστέθηκε νέο μέλος στην παρέα μας :Happy0045:  είναι ένα μικρό μπάτζιιι, αποφάσισα να πάρω παρέα στην μικρή μου!! Είναι 2 μηνών, της μοιάζει στα χρώματα αρκετά και είναι μια σκέτη γλύκα, όπως θα διαπιστώσετε και σεις!! Βέβαια, να σημειώσω ότι και πάλι, όπως όταν πήρα τη Μόζι, δεν γνωρίζω το φύλο του, αλλά ότι και αν είναι γερό να είναι, δεν με πειράζει, εγώ θα το αγαπάω!! Δείτε και το νέο μας μπομπιράκι!!












φτάνει με το φωτογραφικό υλικό, σας ζούρλανα νομίζω!!! Αυτό είναι το νέο μέλος της παρέας μας, ακόμα όνομα δεν του έχω δώσει λόγω του φύλου  :Happy:   :Happy:  Του/ της αρέσει πάρα πολύ να πετάει όταν είναι έξω από το κλουβί ενώ όταν είναι μέσα είναι πολύ ήσυχο!!! Αυτά από εμάς και ελπίζουμε να σας άρεσαν τα νέα μας!!!  :Party0035:  :Party0035:

----------


## Ariadni

Μας αρεσαν παρα πολυ τα νεα σας Ερασμια! Η φωτογραφια με τον Παρουλη και τη Μοζι που κοιταζονται ειναι τελεια! 
Τωρα για το μωρουλι τι να πουμε;; Ειναι σκετη γλυκα και εχει υπεροχα χρωματα!! Ευχομαι να ειναι αντρακι με πηγμη για να στρωσει την τσαπερδονα σου! Πολυ χαιρομαι οταν προστιθενται νεα μελη! Να σου ζησουν και τα τρια!!

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστουμε πολύ Αριαδνουλα για τα καλά σου λόγια!Και γω ελπίζω να είναι αντράκι αλλά και αμα δεν είναι πάλι θα το αγαπώ!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτός ο τύπος είναι σκέτη πονηριά! Πολύ γλυκούλης, να τον χαίρεσαι τον ζουζούνο!!!

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ Κωνσταντίνα μου!!!!

----------


## Esmi

Καλησπέραααα σε όλους (μιας και πέρασε από 12)!! Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!
Έχει περάσει καιρός που έχουμε να σας πούμε νέα μας και ήρθε η ώρα να σας ενημερώσουμε  :: 
Ο Πάρης έχει καταντήσει να είναι ένα πολύ τεμπέλικο πουλί!! Τρώει, κελαηδάει και καθαρίζεται αλλά όλα αυτά τα κάνει μόνο μέσα στο κλουβί... τι τον παρακαλάω, τι τον δελεάζω με φαγητό τίποτα!!! Τον κατάφερα χθες μονο και βγήκε, έκανε 2 πτήσεις και μετά περίμενε σαν το σκυλί και με κοίταζε για να του ανοίξω την πόρτα να μπει μέσα στο κλουβί...  :Animal0018: 
Η Μόζυ όπως τα ξέρετε, το πτηνό δεν υπάρχει.... συνεχίζει να κάνει τα δικά του, φωνάζει, παίζει, πετάει πέρα δώθε! Η χαρά της ζωής!!
Όσο για το νέο μας μέλος, αποφάσισα να τον ονομάσω Ερμή, καθώς όλα τα σημάδια δείχνουν να είναι αρσενικό!  ::  Το χάλινό του δείχνει να γίνεται μπλε, δεν μοιάζει εμε της Μόζυ όταν ήταν μικρή, και κάνει και πολυ περισσότερη φασαράι από εκείνη, είναι ακόμα πιο ατίθασο και δραστήριο!! Επίσης, τα έβαλα μαζί με τη Μόζυ, στο ίδιο κλουβί! Την φλερτάρει πολλές φορές... βέβαια εκείνη δεν ανταποκρίνεται πάντα, αλλά νομίζω επειδή είναι αρχή ακόμα και εκείνος είναι μικρούλης!! Πάντως κάνουν προόδους μεταξύ τους... κοιμούνται στο ίδιο κλαδί, τον αφήνει και τρώει από το δοχείο της και τον αφήνει να κάθεται στην κούνια της! Είναι σκληρή γυναίκα αλλά πιστεύω ότι στο τέλος θα λυγίσει! χεχεχε!! Της έχω κόψει τα πολλα πολλά μαζί μου για να μην ζηλεύει και να μην νιώθει ανταγωνισμό και αν τον δεχτεί πιο εύκολα!!
Αυτά τα νέα μας!!! Τις επόμενες μέρες υπόσχομαι να ανεβάσω και φωτογραφικό υλικό!!

----------


## xrisam

Α Ερασμία θέλουμε φωτό!!! :: 

Και ειδικά απο μπλέ στρουμφάκι :Character0023:

----------


## Esmi

> Α Ερασμία θέλουμε φωτό!!!
> 
> Και ειδικά απο μπλέ στρουμφάκι


Εννοείται!!! Υπόσχομαι!!! Ειδικά από το αυτή  ::  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ αυτο το τεμπελικο μωρο θα στη βγαλη την ψυχη αλλα θα πεταξει που θα παει! 
Τωρα για το μπατζοδιδυμο τι να λεμε! Ευτυχως βγηκε αντρακι ο μικρουλης και απ οτι φαινεται θα τη στρωσει τη Στρουμφιτα σου!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπω τέλειο όνομα το Ερμής ! Μπράβο Ερασμία !  :Happy0030: 

Ο Πάρης πασάς στα Γιάννενα που λέμε ; εε το ίδιο ακριβώς ! χαχαχαχαχα  :: 

Θα περιμένουμε φωτο και κανά βιντεάκι της Μόζι να ζουζουνίζει !  ::

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστούμε Μάριε για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Esmi

> Αχ αυτο το τεμπελικο μωρο θα στη βγαλη την ψυχη αλλα θα πεταξει που θα παει! 
> Τωρα για το μπατζοδιδυμο τι να λεμε! Ευτυχως βγηκε αντρακι ο μικρουλης και απ οτι φαινεται θα τη στρωσει τη Στρουμφιτα σου!!


Τώρα μου το εμφάνισε για ανεξήγητο λόγο!!! Μακάρι να γίνουν όλα Αριαδνουλα!!!

----------


## Esmi

Σας έχω νέο βιντεάκιιιιιιι!!!!
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αραχτή η Μόζυ  :Love0001: και έχει τους δύο πρίγκιπες για καντάδα !  :Innocent0006: χαχαχαχα  :: 

Ο Ερμής φαίνεται σκέτο ζιζάνιο  :Love0001:  , ο Πάρης πολύ καθαρή φωνούλα ο γλύκας !!!  :Love0001:

----------


## Esmi

Φυσικά αυτή η γυναίκα τους έχει στα πόδια της όλους!! χαχαχα Ο Ερμής παιδιά δεν παίζεται! Από τότε που ήρθε σπίτι ήρθε η φασαρία στο σπίτι!! Δεν βάζει γλώσσα μέσα όλη μέρα!! Ο Παρούλης είναι ήσυχο παιδί, δεν έχω παράπονο!!  ::

----------


## Soulaki

Όμορφα τα πουλάκια σου, να σου ζήσουν. :winky: 
τα έχεις πάρει από πετ? γιατι βλέπω ότι ειναι ήρεμα, αφού τα βγάζεις από το κλουβί τους........αλλιώς πως τα πιάνεις ? (με εξαίρεση αυτο που σε περιμένει στην πόρτα το....τεμπελουτσικο. :Confused0006:

----------


## Esmi

Τα μικρούλια τα έχω πάρει από εκτροφεα!!!Είναι ημερα!! Το μεγάλο μας το χάρισε ένα μέλος του φόρουμ που δεν προλάβαινε πια να το φροντίσει!!  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Ερασμια ειναι τρελα και τα τρια!! Μια χαρα φαινεται τα εχουν βρει μεταξυ τους!! Ενταξει οχι οτι δεν αγαπω τους αντρες της παρεας αλλα η Μοζι ειναι μεγαλη αδυναμια!! Ετσι στα πουπουλα να την εχουν!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Υπέροχα ειναι πολλά πολλά φιλάκια σε όλα

----------


## Esmi

Αχ σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!!Παιδιά και μενα η Μόζι είναι η αδυναμία μου!χεχεχε!!

----------


## lagoudakis

υπεροχα πουλακια και τα 3..να σου ζησουν

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Happy: )))

----------


## Soulaki

Είσαι πολύ τυχερή, που έχεις τέτοια κουκλάκια...... :Happy0062:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Mεγαλωσε πολυ η παρεα ε; Πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## Esmi

Ναι Αλεξ, πήραμε γαμπρό στη Μόζι!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Γειαααα σας, γεια σας!!!
Σας έχω βιντεάκια με τα μικράκια και ακολουθούν και φωτογραφίες!!!




 :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Esmi

Είναι λίγο φοβιτσιάρης ο γαμπρός μας!! Αλλά τον αγαπάμε πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ζουζούνια ευτυχισμένα και όμορφα! Λάμπουν!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Cristina

Όμορφα τα πουλάκια!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι, Ερασμία!!

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xrisam

Κουκλάκια και τα τρία!!! Ε η Μόζυ όπως πάντα κλέβει την παράσταση!!!

----------


## Esmi

Η Μόζυ είναι μια θεά!!!! Η ζογκλερ μας, η ψυχή της παρέας!! χαχαχ

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ομορφα! Η εκπαιδευση του Παρη πως παει;

----------


## Esmi

Αλεξ να σου πω την αλήθεια  επδ δεν προλαβαίνω και πάρα πολύ τελευταία το έχω αφήσει λιγάκι... Βγαίνει από το κλουβί, όχι συνέχεια, οπότε θελήσει εκείνος, έχει βελτιωθεί πολύ στο πέταγμα, δεν κουράζεται τόσο εύκολα και είναι πολύ πιο ευδιαθετος και μου ανταποκρινεται κανονικά οπότε του φωνάζω και του σφυριζω... Αφού καμία φορά να δεις άμα μιλάω στα άλλα και δεν του δίνω σημασία κάνει σαν τρελός να μου τραβήξει την προσοχή!! Αλλά γενικά είναι φοβιτσιαρης, φοβάται τα δάχτυλα μου, μόνο στο μπράτσο μου ανεβαίνει και δέχεται χάδια μόνο στο τσουλουφι και λίγο στο λαιμό από πίσω.... Δεν ξερω τι άλλο να κάνω για να σταματήσει να φοβάται...

----------


## Esmi

Αχ παιδιά τα μικρά μου άρχισαν να ταιζονταιιιιιιι!!!Εχώ κάποιες μέρες που τα παρακολουθώ και προσπαθώ να σιγουρευτώ ότι όντως κάνουν αυτό!! Θα προσπαθήσω μήπως βγάλω κανένα βίντεο!! Την πλευριζε ο αλητακος ο Ερμής και τελικά την κατάφερε την διαολινα μου!!
 Επίσης με τον Παρουλη τα πάμε πολύ καλά... σήμερα τον είχα βάλει στον ώμο μου και καθόμασταν στον υπολογιστή και καθόταν και κουρνιαζει στα μαλλιά μου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ώχου τον γλυκούλη τον Παρούλη!!! Μπράβο Ερασμία τον βοηθάς να ανοιχτεί! Είναι πολύ τυχερός που έχει εσένα  :Love0001:

----------


## Esmi

Μακάρι να τον βοηθάω!!Σε ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνα μου!!! Ο ώμος μου είναι το μόνο μέρος που συμπαθεί από πάνω μου!χαχαχ!!Α και το πρόσωπο μου.. τα άλλα ούτε να τα βλέπει δεν θέλει!

----------


## Esmi

Είπαμε να δούμε παρέα κινούμενα σχέδια!!! Και μας αρέσει!! Καλημέρα παρεουλα!!

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα, Ερασμία!!! Καλό παιδί ο Παρουλης!!! Αφού δεν ασχολείται με τα κουμπιά, μπράβο του! Ή δεν τολμά ακόμα;  :Happy: 
Κούκλος!! Η Μοζι αντιδρά!

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ πιθανό είναι ότι δεν τολμά!χαχα... ναι ζηλεύουν και τα δύο τα άλλα που δεν είναι έξω!!

----------


## Soulaki

Όμορφος ο Παρουλης..... ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ ο γλύκας!!!  :Party0038:

----------


## Esmi

Σας ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!

----------


## xrisam

Αχ τον γλυκούλη!! Βγήκε βολτίτσα!!

----------


## Esmi

Βγαίνει που και που, μας κάνει την τιμή  :Happy: ))))

----------


## Esmi

Σήμερα είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη.... έβγαλα τον Πάρη να πετάξει... καιιιιι εκεί που πετούσε έβαλα το χέρι μου να προσγειωθει και προσγειωθηκεεεεεε..... ιδουυυυ!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αχ...λιώνω για τα κοκκινομαγουλακια!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Αυτα κι αν ειναι ευχαριστα νεα!! Αντε βρε Παρουλη και μας εσκασες!
Ειστε και οι δυο κουκλια!!

----------


## Destat

Μπράβο σας Ερασμίαααα,δυό ομορφιές είστε! ο Παρούλης χαλαρώνει πολύ πολύ γρήγορα! Καλή συνέχεια και μας αρέσουν οι φωτογραφίες να ξέρετεεεε!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η επιμονή, η υπομονή και η αγάπη κάνουν θαύματα!!!

----------


## Esmi

Αχ άσε Μαργαρίτα μου έρχεται να τον φάω κάθε φορά που καταδέχεται την παρέα μου! Γιατί δε την καταδέχεται πάντα.. χαχαχα!
Αριάδνη μας έσκασε δεν λες τίποτα, μας πέθανε με το πείσμα του!
Αθηνούλα σας προσπαθώ να ανεβάζω πιο συχνά τώρα που χαλάρωσαν  τα πράγματα λίγο στο μεταπτυχιακό, σας χρωστάω και μερικές από τα άλλα ζουζούνια!!!
Κωνσταντίνα χρειαζόταν αυτά αλλά και τις συμβουλές όλων σας εδώ μέσα οι οποίες με βοήθησαν πάρα πάρα πολύ από την αρχή  ::

----------


## xrisam

Yπέροχα νέα!!! Βρε Παρούλη εκδηλώθηκες? 

Το καλύτερο παράδειγμα για όσους δεν πιστεύουν ότι όλα γίνονται με αγάπη και υπομονή!! ::

----------


## Esmi

Μου δείχνει την αγάπη του και αυτός σιγά σιγά και πόσο χαρούμενη με κάνει δεν φαντάζεστε!!

----------


## Esmi

Δεν σας έχουμε και πολλά νέα αλλά σας έχουμε μερικές φωτογραφίες!! Το μόνο νέο που σας έχω είναι ότι ο Παρης έφαγε για πρώτη φορά αυγό χθες και ρου άρεσε και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα..μ έπεσε με τα μούτρα και χάρηκα πάρα πολύ! Επίσης, με τον καιρό όλο και εκδηλώνει την αγάπη του παραπάνω!! Αυτά... τα μικρά μου όπως τα ξέρετε τα γνωστά... φασαρία και κακό!χαχα

----------


## gordon

Μεγάλωσαν τα κουκλια μας!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Μεγάλωσαν ομορφυναν!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Ααααααα η ομορφιά βλέπω ειναι οικογενειακό σας.....
Να τα χαίρεσαι τα μωράκια σου, και εισαι ανώτερα.......

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ τι αδυναμίες ο Ερμής με την όμορφη Μόζι !!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033: 
Μπράβο Ερασμία που τα έχεις και τα τρία τους καθαρά και όμορφα !  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Esmi

Αααα σε ευχαριστούμε και σένα Μάριε για τα όμορφα λόγια σου!! Σου στέλνουν και τα μωρά μου χρόνια πολλά!! :Character0051:

----------


## Ariadni

Ρε συ λαμπουν!!! Απιστευτα χρωματα! Πανεμορφα! Φτου φτου!

----------


## Esmi

::  ::  :: Ευχαριστούμεεε!!

----------


## xrisam

Koυκλάκια μπανιαρισμένα και καθαρά!!

Μπράβο το αγόρι έφαγε και το αυγουλάκι του!!!

----------


## Esmi

Ναι Χρύσα μου, επιτέλους τον κατάφερα!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Esmi

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω και τόσο καλά νέα να σας πω.... η μικρούλα μου δεν είναι καλά! Ας αρχίσουμε λοιπόν από την αρχή! Πρίν από περίπου 1μιαη μήνα παρατήρησα κάτω από την αμάρα (αν το λέω καλά) ένα πολύ μικρό σπυράκι! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μου είχε φανεί φυσιολογικό, αλλά δεν το πείραξα ο άφησα για να δω αν θα μεγαλώσει... αυτό όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες μεγάλωνε όλο και πιο πολύ και τώρα έχει φτάσει σε μέγεθος φασολιού...! Τελος πάντων, πριν από 2 εβδομάδες έδειξε μια ξαφνική αδιαθεσία, καθόταν φουσκωμένη και δεν ήταν καθόλου κινητική! Αμέσως ειδοποίηση τον κύριο Δημήτρη (Jk) και μου είπε ακριβώς τι πρέπει να κάνω! Όπως ξέρετε εδώ στα Γιάννενα δεν έχουμε πτηνιάτρους. Την πήγα λοιπόν και σε έναν κτηνίατρο που εμπιστεύομαι... κοίταξε την κύστη αυτή που έχει, μου είπε πιθανόν είναι κάποιο φτερό που έχει γυρίσει! Θα μεγαλώσει και θα σπάσει και θα βγεί μου είπε! Οπότε έπρεπε να περιμένω.... επιπλέον άρχισα να δίνω αντιβίωση στη μικρούλα μου! Μετά από 3 με 4 μέρες έδειξε πολυ καλή βελτίωση στη συμπεριφορά και φάνηκε να γίνεται καλά... όμως η κύστη εξακολουθούσε να μεγαλώνει.... ως που χθες, την ώρα που καθάριζα τα κλουβιά, είδα αίμα  :sad:   :sad:  Με έπιασε πανικός, την έτρεξα στο γιατρό να δούμε τι θα γίνει... Της σταμάτησε την αιμορραγία, την εξέτασε και μου είπε ότι εκείνο το σημείο είναι πολύ σκληρό και αυτό είναι που τον προβληματίζει και ότι μπορεί να είναι και όγκος και όχι κάποιο φτερό που έχει γυρίσει! Αυτά τα μαντάτα είχα να σας πω... τώρα είμαι εν αναμονή να δω πως θα εξελιχθεί... η αλήθεια είναι ότι από χθες δεν τρώει, δεν εχει αγγίξει ούτε έναν σπόρο!  :sad:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οχι ρε συ, πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα. Ελπιζω να τα καταφερει η μικρη. Μα καλα πως ειναι δυνατον ολοκληρα γιαννενα να μην εχουν εναν πτηνιατρο; Τι να πω. Μακαρι να ειναι κατι περαστικο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Περαστικά να ναι. Και είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα. Αντιβίωση δίνεις ;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Εύχομαι, να πάνε ολα καλα....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ερασμία λυπάμαι πολύ για την Μόζι , :Sad0121:  είναι δυνατό κορίτσι όμως και θα τα καταφέρει! 
Όλα θα πάνε καλά , ξέρω ότι κάνεις ότι καλύτερο μπορείς .. από εκεί και πέρα υπομονή !  :Anim 25:

----------


## Esmi

Λαμβάνουμε όλη τη θετική σας ενέργεια! Ελπίζουμε να τα καταφέρουμε τελικά!! Άλεξ δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ούτε για δείγμα! Μαργαρίτα όχι αλλά θα την ξεκινήσω από σήμερα! Δηλαδή την αγόρασα και θα την ξεκινήσω..

----------


## lagoudakis

θελω να πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα....

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στο στρουμφάκι σου Ερασμία.

Αχ τα εχω περάσει και εγώ με την κύστη του Ξερξάκου στην φτερούγα του. Ήταν και μεγάλη κύστη και τελικά την είχε σπάσει μόνος του. Και εμένα δεν μου έτρωγε και για να τον κάνω να φάει του έδινα ψωμί του τόστ....εμένα όμως είχε και άλλα προβλήματα και ήταν θαύμα που έζησε.

Θα συνέλθει η μικρούλα είναι τσαμπουκας :winky: , το σημαντικό είναι να βρεί την όρεξη της και να αρχίζει να τρώει.

----------


## Esmi

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Χρύσα της έδωσα κεχρί και ευτυχώς έφαγε από αυτό! Αλλά μόνο από αυτό.. τα σπόρια δεν τα θέλει προς το παρόν! Πως την έσπασε μόνος του, την πείραζε συνέχεια; Γενικά θυμάσαι καθόλου, ήταν σκληρή η κύστη ή μαλακιά;

----------


## xrisam

Αχ μπράβο που έφαγε!!! :Happy0159: 

Τότε ότι είχα γραφτεί στο φόρουμ και δεν ήξερα την τύφλα μου.... 

Η κύστη ήταν σαν φασόλι γίγαντας και δημιουργήκε επειδή είχε χτυπήσει την φτερούγα στους "οδηγούς" και τα νέα φτερά μάλλόν φυτρώσαν στραβά. Μαλακή ήταν η κύστη νομίζω...δυστυχώς δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι έγκαιρα το όλο θέμα και πριν προλάβω να πάω σε γιατρό την έσπασε ο Ξερξάκος με το ράμφος του....του άφησε κουσούρι και η φτερούγα έχει ελλειπή φτέρωμα σε εκείνο το σημείο παρόλο που έχουνε περάσει 3 χρόνια....αλλά αφου την γλίτωσε αυτό μου φτάνει!

----------


## Esmi

Χρύσα εμένα ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι είναι σκληρή και αυτό ήταν που τον ανησύχησε! :/ Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, μακάρι να είναι μια απλή κύστη!

----------


## xrisam

Έχει δει φωτογραφία ο Δημήτρης?

----------


## Esmi

Η μικρούλα πάει καλύτερα σήμερα! Δεν είχαμε ξανά αιμορραγία, και είναι και πιο ευδιαθετη!!  :Happy:

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, να φάτε, λίγο και σήμερα, να πάρετε τα πάνω σας......να ακούμε ευχάριστα νέα θελουμε....

----------


## Esmi

Μόνο κεχρί τρώει από χθες!Προσπάθησα να της δώσω αυγό αλλά δεν το θέλει!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μακάρι να πάνε ολα καλά,εύχομαι περαστικά σας.........

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστούμε Γιαννη!!!

----------


## jk21

Ναι Χρυσα εχω δει , αν και οι κουτσουλιες δεν διευκολυνουν καθαρη εικονα .Μαλλον κυστη ειναι κατα 90 % , αλλα αφηνω μικρη πιθανοτητα για κατι αλλο ,γιατι οι κυστες αν δεν επεμβεις , σπανια αιμοραγουν απο μονες τους (εκτος αν καποιο πουλι την εσκισε καπως βαθεια ) 

το πουλακι θελει πτηνιατρο .  μαλλον θα κανονιστει για γειτονικο νομο (ισως να το εχει ηδη κανονισει αυτη τη στιγμη ) με πτηνιατρο που εχουμε στη λιστα μας ,   αλλιως αν δεν ειναι εφικτο γρηγορα θα προσπαθησει να το κατεβασει αθηνα

----------


## Soulaki

Μακάρι, να πάνε ολα καλα.....να μας λες νέα σας.....

----------


## erithacus

Ερασμία, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά....Οι σκέψεις μας μαζί σου  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Όλα καλα να πάνε για το στρουμφάκι!!

----------


## Esmi

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ... αλήθεια δεν ξερω τι θα έκανα χωρίς όλους εσάς!!Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## Cristina

Ερασμία, εμείς τα λέμε στο fb, το είπα και το ξαναλέω : μην χάνεις την ελπίδα σου!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Ερασμια, μου, μην απελπίζεσαι, θα πάνε ολα καλα θα δεις.....θα περάσει και αυτο, και θα το σκέφτεσαι, και θα γελάς......

----------


## mariann@

Πολύ στενοχωριέμαι όταν ακούω τέτοια, είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά...περαστικά στη μικρή σου

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι γίνεται το πουλάκι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Και εγω αυτο σκεφτόμουν....πως πάτε Ερασμία? ολα καλα?

----------


## Esmi

Λοιπόν, σήμερα θα σας ενημερωνα! Το πουλάκι τελικά δεν μεταφερθηκε στην Αθήνα, γιστι μίλησα με τον πτηνιατρο που είπε ο κύριος Δημήτρης! Προς το παρόν της δίνω αγωγή και της καθαρίζω κάθε μέρα το εξόγκωμα με μπεταντιν.. Επίσης της έβαλα και ένα κολάρο όπως μου είπε ο πτηνιατρος για να μην το ξυνει, γιατί τι πείραζε όλη την ώρα και έχει ανοίξει πολλές πληγές!!

Γενικά τρώει και πίνει νεράκι κανονικά!Κάποιες φορές μοιάζει να την πονάει, μερικές όμως ακούγεται και η φωνούλα της και παίζει με τα παιχνιδάκια της! Τώρα που της έβαλα κολάρο δεν της άρεσε καθόλου αλλά πιστεύω θα το συνηθίσουμε!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αχου το μωρε..ακομα και με το κολαρο ειναι τοσο γλυκια! Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστούμε για τα όμορφα λόγια!! Προσπαθούμε να είμαστε δυνατά κορίτσια  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Kαι ασορτί τρεντι κολάρο...Μόνο η Μοζυ θα μπορούσε να το υποστηρίξει!!!

Περαστικά το πιο γλυκό στρουμφακι Μοζακι!!!

----------


## Esmi

Ε καλά τώρα, αυτό που το πας, ότι ειναι ασορτί; αχαχαχαχ Η καημένη, τη βγάζω λιγο να ξεσκάσει και πάει και κάθεται πάνω από το κλουβί που έχω τα άλλα πουλάκια!! Της λείπει ο άντρας της!

----------


## Soulaki

Ετσι, κορίτσια ενωμένα, ποτε νίκημένα.... :Happy0062:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Νευριασμενη τη βλέπω ή μου φαίνεται;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Είναι πολύ... δεν της αρέσει αυτό καθόλου και λογικό μου φαίνεται!!Σήμερα το πρωί την ταισα εγώ για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα φάει, και της γέμισα και την ταιστρα μέχρι πάνω για να μπορεί να τα τσιμπήσει και μόνη της, και της εδώσα και νερό να πιει! Καταφέρνει και πετάει, αλλά επδ τηβ ενοχλεί είναι κάπως νωχελικη!

----------

